# تشريح جسم الانسان ( متجدد )



## marmora jesus (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*




*


*المرئ*​ 
*عبارة عن أنبوب عضلي، يعتبر استمراراً للبلعوم، حيث يتفرع عنه عند مستوى الطرف السفلي لغضروف العظمة الحلقية ( Cricoid ) مقابل الفقرة العنقية السادسة، ويمتد ليفتح على فتحة الفؤاد المعدية، عند مستوى الفقرة الصدرية العاشرة، يبلغ طوله حوالي 25 سم، وقطره 2.5 سم. *

*ويقسم المريء إلى ثلاثة أجزاء : *

*- المريء العنقي : ويبدأ من الفقرة العنقية السادسة حتى بداية الفقرة الصدرية الأولى.*
*- المريء الصدري : وهو أول الأجزاء، حيث يدخل الصدر عند مستوى الفقرة الصدرية الأولى، ويتجه للأسفل إلى اليسار من خط الجسم الوسط، خلف القصبة الهوائية اليسرى ، ويبقى ملامساُ لأجسام الفقرات، ثم ينحني للأمام ماراً من أمام الشريان الأبهر الصدري، ويلامس التامور، ثم يخترق الحجاب الحاجز مقابل الفقرة الصدرية العاشرة.*
*- المريء البطني : يدخل البطن بعد اختراقه الحجاب الحاجز عن مستوى الفقرة الصدرية العاشرة، وبعد حوالي 1.5 سم يصل إلى فتحة الفؤاد المعدية حيث يفتح عليها. وهو أقصر الأجزاء.*

*يتألف جدار المريء من ثلاث طبقات، هي من الداخل للخارج:*

*1. طبقة مخاطية داخلية تفرز سائلاً لزجاً لتسهيل عملية مرور الطعام.*
*2. طبقة عضلية وسطى تتكون من ألياف دائرية.*
*3. طبقة عضلية خارجية تتكون من ألياف طولية.*

*و الطبقتين العضليتين الدائرية و الطولية تعمل على دفع الكتلة الغذائية للأسفل فتسهل عملية البلع، وهما في الثلث العلوي عضلة مخططة، وفي الثلثين السفليين عضلة ملساء.*

*أثناء سيره داخل الرقبة يقع بين الرغامي من الأمام و العمود الفقري من الخلف، وعن الجانبين توجد الغدة الدرقية و الشرايين السُباتية و الدرقية و الوريد الودجي الداخلي و العصب العائد ( Recurrent ) و العصب الودي.*
*أما داخل الصدر فيجاور نقطة تفرع الرغامي الى القصبتين اليمنى و اليسرى، ثم يخترق الحجاب الحاجز، ويتصل بفؤاد المعدة عند مستوى الفقرة القطنية الحادية عشرة.*

*يتغذى المريء من الدم القادم من الشرايين التالية :*

*- المريء العلوي يتغذى من الشريان الدرقي السفلي.*
*- المريء الأوسط يتغذى من فروع الشريان الأبهر.*
*- المريء السفلي يتغذى من فروع الشريان المعدي الأيسر.*

*و يصب الدم المختزل في الأوردة التالية :*
*- الجزء العلوي في الأوردة العضدية – الدماغية.*
*- الجزء الأوسط الأوردة الفردية ( Azygos ).*
*- الجزء السفلي في روافد الوريد المعدي الأيسر.*

*و يتعصب المريء من الاعصاب التالية :*

*- النصف العلوي من العصب البلعومي العائد، و ألياف ودية*
*- النصف السفلي من الضفيرة المرئية المتكونة من العصبين الحائرين ( الغامضين ) ( Vagus )، وألياف من العصب الودي*


المصدر : http://www.6abib.com/anatomy/ant-33.htm


----------



## اني بل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

ياسلام يا مرمورة رووووووووعة حقيقي 
كثير مواضيعك حلوة ومميزة رح أغار بقى وأترك القسم لكم
كثير استفدت ذكرتني بمادة العلوم عندنا وكيف كنا ندرس جسم الانسان بالتفصيل الممل ، 
ميرسي ياروحي وربنا يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة دى مرمورا

بجد حاجات اول مرة اعرفها انا مش بحب الاحياء اصلا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد وهام 

ومعلومات

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــعه


شكرا جدا

للخدمه والمجهود

العدرا معاااكم*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ياسلام يا مرمورة رووووووووعة حقيقي
> كثير مواضيعك حلوة ومميزة رح أغار بقى وأترك القسم لكم
> كثير استفدت ذكرتني بمادة العلوم عندنا وكيف كنا ندرس جسم الانسان بالتفصيل الممل ،
> ميرسي ياروحي وربنا يباركك


 
ههههههههههههههههه
ازاي تمشي وتسيبي القسم
واقعد ازاي انا في القسم من غيرك
ده يبقي حتي مش ليه طعم
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل ولذوقك
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة دى مرمورا​
> 
> بجد حاجات اول مرة اعرفها انا مش بحب الاحياء اصلا​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومفيد وهام *
> 
> *ومعلومات*
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الجميل

ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*



*


*الأسنان عبارة عن أعضاء عظمية صلبة تتموضع في الفكين، العلوي والسفلي، والسن يتوضع داخل تجويف عظمي وبين مؤقتة ودائمة.

أ‌. الأسنان المؤقتة :
عددها 20 سناً، حيث يحتوي كل فك على 4 قواطع، ونابين، وأربع أضراس، تبدأ في الظهور عند عمر ستة شهور، وينتهي ظهورها عند عمر سنتين. والجدول التالي يبين زمن ظهور الأسنان:
- القواطع الوسطى 6-8 شهور 
- القواطع الجانبية ( الضواحل ) 8-10 شهور 
- الأضراس الأولى 12 شهراً
- الأنياب 18 شهراً 
ويلاحظ أن الأسنان في الفك السفلي تظهر قبل الأسنان في الفك العلوي.

ب‌. الأسنان الدائمة:
عدد الأسنان عند الإنسان البالغ 32 سناً، موزعة على الفكين العلوي والسفلي، بمعدل 16 سناً في كل فك. وهي في الفك الواحد :
- أربع قواطع
- نابان 
- أربع أضراس أولية
- 6 أضراس

وتبدأ في الظهور عند عمر 6 سنوات على حساب أسنان الحليب، حيث كل سن يظهر بدلاً من سن الحليب ما عدا الطواحين (الأضراس ).
وآخر ما يظهر منها ما يسمى بـ " ضرس العقل " ما بين 17-30 سنة، والجدول التالي يبين زمن ظهور كل سن:
- الأضراس الأولى تظهر عند عمر 6 سنوات 
- القواطع الوسطى تظهر عند عمر 7 سنوات 
- القواطع الجانبية تظهر عند عمر 8 سنوات 
- الأضراس الأمامية الأولى تظهر عند عمر 9 سنوات
- الأضراس الأمامية الثانية تظهر عند عمر 10 سنوات 
- الأنياب تظهر عند عمر 11 سنة
- الأضراس الثانية تظهر عند عمر 12 سنة
- أضراس العقل تظهر ما بين 17- 30 سنة 

يتوضع كل سن داخل تجويف عظمي يضيق كلما اتجهنا باتجاه الأسفل، ويوجد بين السن والتجويف غشاء وعائي دموي، هو امتداد للصفيحة الخاصة باللثة.

تركيب السن :

يتكون السن من جزئين رئيسيين هما : التاج، والجذر , وبينهما العنق. ونسيجياً يتكون من 3 طبقات :

أ‌. منطقة التاج " Crown ":
وتتكون من 3 طبقات هي من الداخل للخارج :
- اللب " Pulp "
- العاج " Dentine " وهوالجزء الحساس في السن ولونه يميل للاصفرار.
- المينا " Enamel " وهوالجزء غير الحساس، لونه ابيض، يغطي التاج.
*

*ب‌. منطقة الجذر " Root " :
ويتكون من 3 طبقات هي من الداخل للخارج:
- اللب
- العاج 
- الملاط " Cement " وهومادة عظمية تغطي الجذر وعنق السن.

* وتنغرس الأسنان في تجاويف في الفكين مخترقة اللثة، وتتخذ شكل قوس ثلاثة أرباع الدائرة، والأسنان العلوية تمتد إلى مابعد الأسنان السفلية في حالة طبق الفكين على بعضهما البعض، ولهذا فإن أطراف الأضراس العلوية من جهة عضلات الوجه دائرية بينما الأطراف من جهة الفم حادة. والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للأضراس السفلى.

وظائف الأسنان :

تؤدي الأسنان عدة وظائف هامة هي :
1. المضغ من أجل تفتيت الطعام وتسهيل عملية البلع والهضم.
2. المظهر فالأسنان تكسب الوجه منظراً جميلاً، وتعمل على تناسق أعضاء الوجه.
3. النطق : فهناك حروف هجائية لا يمكن نطقها إلا بواسطة الأسنان مثل.. ش،ث..الخ. *


----------



## جيلان (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل فعلا .. مجهود رائع منك 
متابعة معاكى حبيبتى


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*اللسان Tongue *













*نبذة مختصرة:

‏اللسان عبارة عن عضو عضلي يتكون من جزئين مختلفين فيما بينهما من حيث الشكل، التركيب، الوظيفة، المظهر، والأعصاب المغذية، وهما :

- الثلثين الامامين : يبدآن من أرضية الفم ، و يدعى "الجزء الفمي" (الجسم Body) .
- الثلث الخلفي : يشكل جزءاً من الجدار الأمامي للبلعوم ، لذا يدعى "الجزء البلعومي" ( الجذر Root) .

ويغطي ظهر اللسان غشاء من النسيج الطلائي الحرشفي المطبق يتوضع على قاعدة ليفية، يتصل باللسان امتدادين عبارة عن غشائين طلائيين ، أحدهما أمامي وهو "لجام اللسان" يربطه بأرضية الفم ، ويفصل بين فتحتي قناتي الغدد الفكية ، والآخر خلفي يدعى "الامتداد اللساني – اللسان مزماري" يصل اللسان بـ لسان المزمار .

ويغذي اللسان الشريان اللساني، ويتعصب بالعصب تحت اللساني

يقوم اللسان بعدة وظائف هي: المضغ – البلع – الكلام – الذوق.

شرح مفصل

اللسان عضو عضلي مغطى بنسيج رابط ء يعلوه نسيج طلائي حرشفي متقرن جزئيا. وهو عضو حاسة الذوق (والكلام) في الإنسان. والجزء الأساسي لحاسة الذوق هو الغشاء المخاطي الذي يغطي اللسان وسقف الحلق ويمتد إلى بقية الفم ما عدا جذر اللسان المتصل بأرضية الفم. 
‏
تنقسم عضلات اللسان إلى نوعين هما: 

1. عضلات خارجية تنشأ من خارج اللسان وتنغرس فيه، وهي مسؤولة عن الحركات العامة للسان كما في حركة اللسان الجانبية وحركته إلى الداخل وإلى الخارج. وهذه الحركات مهمة في عملية خلط الطعام في الفم. 

2‏. عضلات داخلية تنشأ وتنغرس في اللسان. وهي مسؤولة عن تغيرات شكل اللسان وبخاصة عند النطق والبلع. وتكون العضلات الداخلية بأوضاع داخلية مختلفة منها الطويلة ومنها المستعرضة ومنها العمودية. 

‏ويوجد في الغشاء المخاطي اللساني نتؤات تعرف بالحلمات Papillae ‏أو براعم الذوق Taste Buds، وتتكون بنية البراعم الذوقي من نوعين من التجمعات من الخلايا الحسية وهي :

‏(أ) الخلايا الذوقية 
(ب) الخلايا المساندة
‏وجميعها خلايا مطاولة ذات أنوية مركزية.

وتوجد الحلمات على عدة أشكال 
‏
1. الحلمات الكأسية (أو العدسية) Vallate papillae وهي حلمات كبيرة الحجم نسبيأ، يبلغ عددها حوالي عشر حلمات مرتبة على شكل ( 8 ‏) وهي موجودة بين الجزء الأمامي من اللسان والجزء الخلفي منه. 

2. الحلمات الفطرية Fungiform papillae ، وهي تشبه الفطر، وعددها كثير جداً، موزعة على سطح اللسان كله وبخاصة في جانبيه.

3. الحلمات الخيطية Filiform papillae ‏وتوجد بكثرة في كل سطح اللسان، ‏وللحلمة (البرعمة) بوجه عام، فتحة نهائية تخرج منها البروزات الذوقية التي تتصل بالخلايا الذوقية. 

‏ولكي يتم الإحساس بالذوق، يجب أن يكون المذاق على شكل محلول حتى يسهل وصوله إلى نهاية الأعصاب التي تنقل هذا الاحساس إلى مركز الذوق بالمخ. ولهذا يتوقع أن لا يشعر الإنسان بطعم المواد إلا إذا ذابت في اللعاب. هذا وتختلف قوة الذوق باختلاف أجزاء اللسان كما يلي: 

‏أ. البراعم الذوقية الواقعة في طرف اللسان مسؤولة عن تذوق المادة الحلوة. 

‏ب. البراعم الذوقية الواقعة على السطح الجانبي وحافتي اللسان مسؤولة عن تذوق المواد المالحة والحامضية. 

‏ج. البراعم الذوقية الواقعة عند مؤخرة السطح العلوي للسان مسؤولة عن تذوق المواد المرة.

تتصل أربعة من الأعصاب المخية (القحفية) في نقل الحوافز من المستقبلات الذوقية إلى قشرة الدماغ الحسية وهي كما يلي: 

‏أ. يجهز العصب التاسع (اللسان البلعومي) مؤخرة وجوانب اللسان
ب. يجهز الفرع اللساني للعصب الخامس (العصب التوأمي الثلاثي) ‏جوانب وقمة اللسان.
ج. يجهز الفرع اللساني السابع (العصب الوجهي) جوانب وقمة اللسان. 
د. يجهز الفرع الحنجري للعصب العاشر (العصب التائه أو المبهم) السطح البلعومي للسان.

وتعمل جميع هذه الأعصاب بطريقة أو أخرى على تنبيه إفراز اللعاب، وتحريك العضلات الخاصة بالمضغ وبراعم الذوق ليتم ترجمتها وإدراكها بمنطقة الذوق الحسية في المخ *


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> جميل فعلا .. مجهود رائع منك
> متابعة معاكى حبيبتى


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر ولمتابعتك كمان

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*الفم Mouth *

​



اضغط على الصورة للتكبير​*عبارة عن تجويف يقع ما بين الشفتين من الأمام ، والفتحة الفمية – البلعومية من الخلف ، ويقسم إلى قسمين هما : الدهليز، والتجويف الحقيقي .

الدهليز عبارة عن شق يفتح على الخارج من الشفاه، ويتصل بتجويف الفم الحقيقي خلف الضرس الثالث من جانبي الفم عندما يكون الفكان مغلقين .

وتشكل الوجنتان الجدار الجانبي للدهليز، و يتكون من العضلة المبوقة ( Buccinator ) ويبطنه غشاء طلائي.
أما تجويف الفم الحقيقي فله سقف وأرضية. أما السقف فيتكون من الحنك الصلب من الأمام ، والحنك الرخو من الخلف، وتتكون الأرضية من ثلثي اللسان الامامين ، و يوجد في وسطه بروز من غشاء طلائي يدعى لجام اللسان يربط اللسان بأرضية الفم . وعلى جانبي هذا اللجام يوجد حليمة صغيرة على رأسها فتحة القناة الواردة من الغدد تحت الفكية .
ويتلقى سقف الفم العصب الحنكي الكبير، و العصب الأنفي – الحنكي ، و تتلقى أرضية الفم العصب اللساني ، و فرع من العصب الفكي ، وفرع من العصب الوجهي .

ويحتوي الفم على الأعضاء التالية:
1. اللسان.
2. الأسنان.
3. اللهاة.

قاموس مفردات

soft palate الحنك الرخو
hard palate الحنك الصلب
vestibule الدهليز
Oral Cavity تجويف الفم
frenulum linguae لجام اللسان *


----------



## marmora jesus (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*الجهاز العصبي Nervous System *

​



اضغط على الصورة للتكبير​*تركيب الجهاز العصبي

يتألف الجهاز العصبي من عدد كبير من الخلايا العصبية التي تدعى كذلك العصبونات (Neurons )، والوحدة البنائية في الجهاز العصبي هي "العصبة" وهي تتألف من :

أولا – جسم الخلية (Cell Body)
ثانيا – المحور الاسطواني (Axon )
ثالثا – التغصنات الشجرية ( Dendrites )






أولا : جسم الخلية العصبية 

يتراوح قطر جسم الخلية ما بين 4-5 ميكرون ، يحيط به غشاء خلوي يتكون من طبقتين من البروتين وبينهما طبقة من الدهن ، وسمكه حوالي 100 انغستروم ، ويحتوي سيتوبلازم الخلية على العضيات التالية :
الميتوكوندريا وجسم كولجي ، والغشاء الاندوبلازمي، و الرايبوسمات، والألياف العصبية ، والأكياس الصغيرة ، وأجسام نسل ( مجموعة ميكروسومات ) ، وكل خلية تحتوي على نواة بداخلها نوية . وهو موجود في المادة السنجابية ونوى الجهاز العصبي المركزي.

ثانيا: المحور الاسطواني 

قد يبلغ طوله متر ، وهو قليل التشعب ، و قطره ثابت ، وهو خال من أجسام نسل ، معظم المحاور الاسطوانية تحاط بغمد ميليني ( نخاعيين ) يدعى غمد شفان ( Schwan ) ويدعى المحور الميليني ( النخاعيني ) ، وهناك بعض المحاور غير محاطة بغمد شفان الميليني فتدعى المحاور اللاميلنية وعبر هذا الغمد يتم تبادل الشوارد عند انتقال النبضات العصبية ( Impulses )، كما أن هذا الغمد يلعب دورا في تجدد الألياف العصبية وتنكسها ، ففقدانه يحرم الخلية من خاصية التجدد في حالة إصابتها بأذية.

ثالثا : التغصنات الشجرية العصبية : ( Dendrites )

وهي عبارة عن زوائد أو استطالات سيتوبلازمية تخرج من جسم الخلية ، و يتناقض قطرها كلما ابتعدنا عن جسم الخلية ، وتشعباتها غزيرة كي تزيد من السطح المعرض لاستقبال المنبهات من التشعبات الطرفية للخلايا التي تليها.

أنواع الخلايا العصبية :

وتقسم الخلايا العصبية بالنسبة لعدد المحاور الاسطوانية إلى ثلاثة أنواع :

1. عصبونات وحيدة القطب : لها محور أسطواني واحد .
2. عصبونات ذات قطبين : لها محوران أسطوانيان .
3. عصبونات كثيرة الأقطاب : لها شجيرات عصبية غزيرة ، و بعضها له محور أسطواني .

أما حسب الوظيفة فتقسم الخلايا العصبية إلى ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية ، هي :

1. خلية عصبية حسية : تعمل على نقل الإحساسات من عضو الاستقبال الى الجهاز العصبي المركزي ، و تنتشر على الجلد و أعضاء حسية كالعين والأذن واللسان والأنف .
2. خلية عصبية محركة : تعمل على نقل الأوامر الى أعضاء الاستجابة التي قد تكون إرادية او غير إرادية ، كالعضلات المخططة أو الملساء أو الغدد.
3. خلية عصبية موصلة : تعمل على ربط العصبونات المتجاوزة .
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الجهاز العصبي لا يتكون كلياً من الخلايا العصبية فقط ، بل هناك بين العصبونات خلايا بنائية مختلفة الأشكال و الوظائف تدعى الدبق العصبي ( Glia ) وظيفتها نقل الأغذية والأوكسجين الى العصبونات ونقل الفضلات من العصبونات إلى الدم . *


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2009)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


 

ميرسي لمرورك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*اضغط على الصور للتكبير*

*الكبد*​*وهو أكبر غدة في جسم الإنسان ، يقع في الجهة العلوية اليمنى من تجويف البطن ، أسفل الحجاب الحاجز ، بيضاوي الشكل ، يزن حوالي ‏2000 ‏غرام ، لونه أحمر رمادي ، ذو ملمس صلب ، ورغم ذلك فهو هش ، إذ يتمزق بسرعة .

‏وللكبد سطحان أو وجهان : 

- حجابي محدب ملامس للحجاب الحاجز
- حشوي منسط يتجه للأسفل واليمين والأمام

أ - الوجه الحجابي

‏محدب الشكل ، ومغطى في معظمه بصفاق البطن ( الثرب ) ويظهر عليه من الأمام آثار انطباع القمة اليمنى والقمة اليسرى للحجاب الحاجز ، وكذلك يوجد بينهما انخساف مكان مرور الوتر المركزي والقلب ، وكذلك يوجد أثراً عميقا إلى اليسار من قاع المرارة . وتعمل الرابطة المنجلية Falci form Ligament على تقسيمه إلى جزئين : أيمن وأيسر .

ب - السطح العشوي :

‏وهو منبسط أو قليل التقعر ، بوجد فيه سرة ( مدخل ) الكبد Porta Hepatis، ويقع داخل حرف H الذي يتشكل من الأثلام الطولية والعرضية . والطرف الأيمن لحرف H غير مكتمل ويتكون من المرارة والوريد الأجوف السفلي ، أما الطرف الأيسر فيتكون من امتدادات الرابطة المدملكة ( الطويلة ) والرابطة الوريدية . ويعبر سرة الكبد القنوات الصفراوية الكبدية اليمنى واليسرى ، والأوعية الدموية ( الشريان الكبدي والوريد الكبدي ) . وتعمل أخاديد الرابطة المدملكة ( الطويلة ) Teres Ligament والرابطة الوريدية Ligament Venosum على تقسيم هذا السطح إلى فصين هما : أيمن وأيسر . وتعمل أخاديد الحرف H الطولية والافقي على تقسيمه إلى أربعة أفصاص هي : 

‏1 - الفص المربع Quadrate Lobe ويقع أمام الثلم أو الأخدود الأفقي ، وبين الرابطة المدملكة والمرارة ، ويتجه للأسفل فيلامس البيريتوان وبواب المعدة.

2- الفص المذنب أو فص سبيجل Spigel ، ويقع خلف الثلم الأفقي ، ويلامس البيريتوان المجاور للحجاب الحاجز فوق الصمام الأبهري ، وأمام الأبهر الصدري ، والى اليسار من الوريد الأجوف السفلي .

3 - الفص الأيمن ، ويقع على يمين الأخدود ( الثلم : الطولي الأيمن والمرارة ، ويلامس من الخلف الطرف العلوي للكلية اليمنى ، ومن الأمام انحناء القولون الكبدي

4 - الفص الأيسر : ويقع على يسار الثلم الطولي الأيسر والرابطة المنجلية ويظهر على سطحه الأمامي تقعر عليه آثار جدار المعدة ، والى الخلف من ذلك توجد حدبة ، والى اليسار منها يترك المريء أحيانا ثلما خفيفا .

‏وعملياً يعتبر الفصان المربع والمذنب ( سبيجل ) جزئين من الفص الأيسر ، حيث يصبح الكبد منقسما إلى قسمين متساويين ، هما : النصف الأيمن والنصف الأيسر ، حيث وجد أن ترويتهما بالدم تتم من الشريان الكبدي الأيسر ، وافرازاتهما تصب في قناة الكبد اليسرى .

‏ويتكون الكبد من الخارج للداخل من :

1 - غشاء مصلي يدعى محفظة جليسون Glisson متين وقابل للتمدد ، وعند سرة الكبد يحط بالأوعية الدموية والقنوات . 

2 - نسيج الكبد ، ‏وهو مطاطي الملمس ، ولا توجد فيه مناطق غدية ، والمناطق الوحيدة التي لا تحتوي على نسيج كبدي ، هي أعضاء مدخل الكبد 

3 - السرة ( المدخل ) : تحتوي على نسيج خلوي - دهني ، وعلى الأوعية الدموية والأعصاب والقنوات ، وهو محاط بالثرب ( صفاق البطن )

‏التشريح المجهري للكبد :

‏يتركب الكبد من أفصاص تتكون بدورها من فصيصات صغيرة الجسم 1 – 2 ملم يتخللها نسيج فجوي ، ولا تحتوي إلا على القليل من النسيج الضام الذي تتوضع فيه الأوعية الدموية الكبدية والقنوات الصفراوية ، وتتكون هذه الفصيصات من أعمدة من خلايا كبيرة محاطة بالدم ، وتوجد بين هذه الخلايا خلايا خاصة شبكية – طلائية داخلية تدعى خلايا كوبفر Kupffer. 

‏ويوجد في الفصيصات قنوات رفيعة إلى جانب خلايا الكبد فيها تجمع السائل الصفراوي ، ثم تتحد فيما بينها مشكلة قنوات أكبر عند أطراف الفصيصات ، مبطنة بنسيج طلائي عمادي .

‏والخلية الكبدية منبسطة حجمها ما بين 15 – 20 ‏ميكرون ، متعددة الأضلاع ، ذات 6 – 8 أوجه ، والأوجه المسطحة تكون ملامسة للشعيرات الدموية الملتوية ، وبعض أوجه الخلايا يكون ملتصقاً بالقنيات ( قنوات صغيرة ) الصفراوية ، فتدعى الأطراف الصفراوية للخلية . وتتوضع الخلايا الكبدية على شكل صفيحات ذات طبقة واحدة من الخلايا ، وكل سطح للخلية يلامس شعيرة دموية ، ووجه يلامس قنوات صفراوية ، والصفيحات الخلوية تتوضع بشكل متواز ، تسير بإتجاه الوريد الكبدي ، فوق الكبد ، وتنفصل الصفيحات عن بعضها البعض بشعيرات دموية ملتوية تتصل هذه الشعيرات بشريان من جهة ، وبوريد من الجهة الثانية . 

‏التروية الدموية للكبد

‏يرتوي الكبد بالدم من مصدرين ، أحدهما شرياني يحمل دماً مؤكسداً عبر الشريان الكبدي الذي يتفرع إلى شريانين كبديين : أيمن وأيسر عند مدخل الكبد . والآخر وريدي يحمل الدم الوريدي عبر الوريد البابي الذي يتفرع هو الآخر إلى وريد كبدي أيمن ووريد كبدي أيسر عند مدخل الكبد ، وهذا الدم الوريدي محمل بالعناصر الغذائية التي تم امتصاصها من القناة الهضمية لكي يقوم الكبد باستقلابها . ويلاحظ عدم وجود اتصال بين أوعية النصف الأيمن والنصف الأيسر للكبد ، وحتى داخل النصف الواحد للكبد فإن الشرايين هي شرايين نهاية لا تتابع مسيرها إلى عضو آخر . 

‏والدم الوريدي الخارج من الكبد بعد اختزاله يخرج من الكبد عبر الأوردة الكبدية الثلاثة التي تصب في الوريد الأجوف السفلي ، ويلاحظ هنا اختلاط واتصال بين أوردة الكبد اليمنى واليسرى . ويتعصب الكبد بالعصب الودي والعصب الحائر ( العاشر ) . *


----------



## marmora jesus (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*‏البنكرياس ، المعثكلة Pancreas *

​















اضغط على الصور للتكبير ​*عبارة عن غدة ملساء ناعمة ، داخلية الإفراز ( صماء ) وخارجية الإفراز ، فهي خارجية الإفراز لأنها تفرز عصارة هاضمة تحتوي على أنزيمات ( خمائر ) وأملاح معدنية ، وهي داخلية الإفراز ( صماء : لأنها تفرز هرمونات الانسولين و الجلوكاغون ).

‏يقع البنكرياس في تجويف البطن عند مستوى الفقرة القطنية الأولى أو الثانية ، وهو في وضع أعمق من المعدة ، فيقع خلفها ، يبلغ طوله حوالي 15 سم ، ووزنه حوالي 70 ‏غراما . ويبدو سطحه الخارجي مقسما إلى ‏أجزاء صغيرة ، وقطره يختلف من جزء إلى آخر ، فيتدرج من رأس كبير إلى ذنب مغير . ويقسم إلى أربعة أجزاء هي :

1 - الرأس : 

‏وهو أكبر جزء في البنكرياس ، دائري الشكل ، يقع داخل حذوة الفرس العفجية ، ويمتد يساراً إلى الخلف من الأوعية المساريقية العليا ، ‏وأعلى من الوريد الأجوف السفلي ، والأوردة الكلوية اليمنى واليسرى ، وغالباً ما يظهر عليه أثر الجزء الأخير من القناة الصفراوية العامة .

2- العنق : 

‏وهو أضيق جزء في البنكرياس ، ويربط بين رأس البنكرياس وجسمه ، ويقع أمام بداية الوريد البابي ، وبداية تفرع الشريان المساريقي العلوي من الأبهر .

3 - الجسم : 

‏وهو الجزء الأوسط من البنكرياس ، يتجه للأعلى واليسار الوسطي ، ويبدو مثلث الشكل في مقطع عرضي .

4 - الذيل : 

‏وهو جزء ضيق في نهاية الغدة ، يتجه لليسار ليلامس سرّة (مدخل ) الطحال .

‏التركيب المجهري للبنكرياس 

‏يتركب البنكرياس من عدة أفصاص Lobes تحتوي على أعداد ضخمة من الأسناخ Acini ‏المصلية ، المبطنة بخلايا إفرازية ، وتحتوي على قنوات قليلة لنقل الإفرازات الخلوية . وتشتمل الأفصاص على تجمعات خلوية دائرية تدعى "جزر لانجرهانس Langerhans" التي تظهر شاحبة مصفرة ومبعثرة ، ‏وأحجامها مختلفة إذ قد يصل حجم بعضها إلى 4 ‏مرات أكثر من حجم الحويصل البنكرياسي ، وتحتوي على خلايا نوعين من الخلايا هما :
أ‌- خلايا بيتا β التي تفرز هرمون الانسولين
ب - خلايا ألفا ά التي تفرز هرمون الجلوكاغون

‏الموقع و العلاقات التشريحية 

‏يقع البنكرياس في تجويف البطن ، مباشرة خلف صفاق ( بيريتوان ) الجدار الخلفي للبطن ، ومعظم أجزائه تقع في مستوى أعلى من القولون ، وهو يمتد من اليمين الى اليسار ، فيما بين حذوة الفرس العفجية يمينا ، إلى سرة الطحال يساراً ، ويحده ‏: 

- من الأمام : ومن اليمين الى اليسار : القولون المستعرض ، و الكيس الأصفر البطني ، والمعدة
- من الخلف : ومن اليمين الى اليسار : القناة الصفراوية العامة ، الوريدين البابي والطحالي ، والوريد الأجوف الاسفل ، وسرة الطحال . 

‏القنوات الإفرازية

‏يفرز البنكرياس عصارته الهاضمة بواسطة قنوات رئيسية وفرعية ، تتحد فيما بينها لتشكل قناتين :- القناة الرئيسية ، والقناة الفرعية .

‏أ - القناة الرئيسية : 

‏تبدأ من ذنب البنكرياس ، وتعبر الغدة البنكرياسية بشكل طولي ، تسير نحو اليمين ، وتستقبل أثناء سيرها عدداً كبيراً من القنوات الصغيرة التي هي عبارة عن روافد صغيرة تزود القناة الأصلية بالعصارة الهاضمة ، وتدعى قناة فيرسونغ Wirsung ، وهي تصب في الجزء الثاني من الاثني عشر بعد أن تتحد مع القناة الصفراوية العامة مكونة أمبولة فاتر Vater ، إلى الأعلى من حلمة الاثني عثر وقبيل صمام أودي Oddi الذي ينظم عملية دخول العصارة للاثني عثر ، ويكون مغلقاً خارج وجبات الطعام ، ويفتح أثناء الأكل والهضم .

ب - القناة الفرعية : 

‏وتعرف باسم قناة سانتوريني Santorini التي تنقل الافرازات من رأس البنكرياس ، وغالبا ما تتفاغر مع القناة الرئيسية . أو تصب بشكل مستقل فوق مصب القناة الرئيسية

الدورة الدموية

‏يرتوي البنكرياس بالدم بوامعلة الشريان الطحالي ، ‏والشريانين البنكرياس - العفجي الأعلى والأسفل ، أما الأوردة فهي مرافقة للشرايين وتصب في الدورة البابية *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع مفيد جداااااااا
مرسي خالص  يا مورة​*


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مرمورة
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
وعلى تعب محبتك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع مفيد جداااااااا​*
> 
> *مرسي خالص يا مورة *​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمورة
> 
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> وعلى تعب محبتك
> ودمتى بود​


 

ميرسي لمرورك ولتشجيعك يا وليم
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا عيني*

*عجبنى تشريح اللسان*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*المعدة Stomach *

​


 
*اضغط على الصورة للتكبير* ​*عبارة عن كيس عضلي ، عمودي الكل ، يقع بين المريء والأمعاء الدقيقة ، وهي بمثابة خزان تستقر فيه المواد الغذائية بعد بلعها ، وتقع في الخاصرة اليسرى ، أسفل الكبد والحجاب الحاجز ، وفوق القولون المستعرض .

يفتح المريء عند الفتحة العلوية للمعدة المسماة "الفؤاد Cardia" وهي تشتمل على دسام أو عاصرة ، وتقع في القسم الأيسر من البطين ، خلف غضروف الضلع السابع الأيسر ، ومقابل الفقرة الصدرية الحادية عشرة .

أما الأثني عشر من الأسفل فيتصل بالمعدة بواسطة فتحة معدية تدعى "البواب" وهي تحتوي على دسام وعاصرة تعمل على نوبات لتسمح بمرور الطعام إلى الأمعاء ، وتمتد إلى الجزء الأيمن للبطن مقابل الطرف السفلي للفقرة القطنية الأولى .

والمعدة فيها قوسان : الأول صغير ومقعر ، وهو امتداد للحافة اليمنى للمريء ، يمتد بين الفتحتين الفؤادية والبوابية من جهة اليمين .

والثاني كبير ومحدب ، وهو استمرار للجزء اليمين من المريء الذي يكون مع الانحناء المعدي زاوية حادة تدعى "ثلمة المعدة Cardiac Notch" ، ويبدأ من فتحة الفؤاد ، محدثا قوسا للأعلى والخلف واليسار ، وتدعى المنطقة العلوية في تحدبة "القاع Fundus" ، مقابل غضروف الضلع الخامس الأيسر ، ويمتد حتى البواب . ويفصل المعدة عن القلب الحجاب الحاجز ، وعند البواب توجد الحدبة الصغيرة مكونة تجويفا داخليا هو "الجيب البوابي Pyloric Antrum" .

وهكذا يمكن تلخيص أجزاء المعدة كما يلي :

أ - فتحة الفؤاد Cardia
ب- القاع Fundus أعلى تحدب في القوس الكبير
ج - الجسم Body يمتد من القاع إلى الجيب المعدي
د – الجيب (الغار) Anturm يمتد بين جسم المعدة وفتحة البواب
هـ - البواب Pylorus وهو على شكل انبوب يفتح على الاثني عشر

موقع المعدة وحدودها

تقع المعدة في الجزء الأعلى من البطن ، وتمتد من الخاصرة اليسرى إلى منطقتي الشرسوف والسرة .
ويقع أمامها الجدار الأمامي للبطن ، والطرف الأيسر للأضلاع ، الرئة اليسرى والجنب الأيسر ، الحجاب الحاجز ، والفص الأيسر من الكبد .

ويقع خلفها الكيس الصغير ، الحجاب الحاجز ، الطحال ، غدة الكظر اليسرى ، الجزء العلوي مز الكلية اليسرى ، الشريان الطحالي ، البنكرياس ، القولون المستعرض .

تركيب المعدة

إذا نظرنا إلى المعدة بالعين المجردة نجدها تتركب من ثلاثة أجزاء ، هي من الداخل للخارج : الطبقة المخاطية ، الطبقة العضلية ، الطبقة البيرتوانية .

أ‌- الطبقة المخاطية

وهي الطبقة الداخلية لجدار المعدة وهي ذات خلايا أسطوانية تفرز المخاط المعدي القاعدي الذي يعمل على تغطية خلايا اسطوانية تفرز المخاط المعدي القاعدي الذي يعمل على تغطية سطح المعدة الداخلي فيحميه من أضرار الإفرازات الحامضية . وتحتوي على الكثير من الغدد المعدية التي تفرز خميرة طليعة الببسين Propepsin Enzym الذي لا يمكن أن يتحول إلى ببسين إلا في المعدة ، بينما حامض الكلور لا يفرز مباشرة من المعدة ، وإنما من تفاعل حامض كربونيك الدم مع الكلور .

ب - الطبقة أو الجدار العضلي

ويتكون من طبقتين من الألياف العضلية :

1- داخلية ذات ألياف دائرية التوضع تدعى الطبقة الدائرية
2 - خارجية ذات ألياف طولية التوضع تدعى الطبقة الطولانية
وهاتان الطبقتان تكسبان المعدة المتانة وقابلية التمدد ، حيث يمكنها أن تتمدد إلى أن تصبح سعتها 15 – 20 لتراً ، وهي ذات ألياف ملساء ، تقوم بعملية انقباض خفيفة ومستمرة محدثة حركة دودية هادئة لدفع الطعام للأسفل .

ج - طبقة البيرتوان

وهي رقيقة وملساء ، وتفصلها عن بقية الأحشاء الموجودة داخل التجويف ، وتعمل على تسهيل حركتها .

الأوعية الدموية والأعصاب

ترتوي المعدة من الشرايين المتفرعة من الجذع الجوافي ( الذلاقي ) المتفرع بدوره من الشريان الأبهر أسفل الحجاب الحاجز ، وشريان المعدة الأيمن يتفرع من الشريان الكبدي ، والشرايين المعدية القصيرة المتفرعة من الشريان الطحالي عند مدخل الطحال .

ويعود الدم المختزل من المعدة عبر الوريدين المعديين الأيمن والأيسر اللذين يصبان في الوريد البابي ، والأوردة المعدية الصغيرة تصب في الوريد الطحالي .

والمعدة معصبة بالعصب العاشر ( الرئوي - المعدي )، والعصب الودي الكبير الذي يشكل الضفيرة الشمسية Solary Plexus، وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من العقد العصبية المتصلة بالمخ والنخاع الشوكي ، وتوجد وسط البطن ، وعند مستواها يتم الشعور بالألم في حالات أمراض المعدة . *


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع بجد رائع يا مرمورة 
متكامل وفيه كم معلومات تحفة 
ميرسى لك كتير يا قمراية 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*مفاصل ، المفاصل Joints *

​




































إضغط على الصورة للتكبير 
​
*المفصل هو عبارة عن ارتباط أو تلامس بين عظمين من عظام الجسم فيما بينهما ، أو بين عظم وغضروف ، بشكل يمكن لأجزاء المفصل القيام بالحركات المطلوبة بحرية .

انواع المفاصل :

هناك ثلاثة أنواع من المفاصل وهي :

- المفاصل الليفية Fibrous joint :

وفيه تلتحم العظام فيما بينها ، بواسطة نسيج ليفي لا يسمح بأي نوع من الحركة . ومع تقدم العمر يختفي الخيط الليفي ، ليحل محله رباط عظمي ، هو تداخل العظام بعضها ببعض مكونة التحاماً ، تظهر آثاره على شكل خيط رفيع يدعى الدرز Suture ، كما هو الحال في عظام الجمجمة و ارتباط الأسنان بالفك .

- المفاصل الغضروفية Cartilaginous joint :

يوجد بين نهايات العظام المتجاورة ، طبقة من الليف الغضروفي الأبيض ، الذي يسمح بحدوث حركات خفيفة جداً ، وذلك بفعل الضغط على هذه الطبقة الليفية الغضروفية ، وهذا ما يعرف بـ المفصل الغضروفي الثانوي ، أو الليفي الغضروفي fibrocartilage ، كما هو الحال في مفصل العانة وما بين الفقرات .

وهناك المفصل الغضروفي الأولي ، حيث يرتبط العظم مع غضروف شفاف hyaline cartilage ، ولهذا يدعى المفصل الشفاف hyaline joint كما هو الحال بارتباط الأضلاع بغضروف القص حيث لا توجد حركة أو هي محدودة جداً .

- المفاصل المصلية أو الزلالية Synovial joint :

وهي أهم المفاصل وأكثرها انتشارا في الجسم ، وتمتاز بوجود غشاء مصلي ، ويمكنها أن تؤدي جميع انواع الحركات ، ولهذا فقد قسمت إلى خمسة انواع ، حسب نوع الحركة التي يؤديها المفصل وهي :

1- المفصل الكروي الحقي Ball and socket joint :
وهي أكثر المفاصل حرية في الحركة ، في جميع الاتجاهات ، من ثني ومد ورفع وتقريب وتدوير، مثال ذلك مفصل الكتف و مفصل الفخذ

2- المفصل الرزي Hinge joint :
يسمح بالحركة في مستوى واحد فقط . أي الثني والمد كما هو الحال في مفصل الكوع والركبة والعقب ومفاصل السلاميات

3- المفصل المنزلق Gliding joint أو المفصل المسطح plane joint :
في هذا النوع من المفاصل تنزلق سطوح التمفصل ، فوق بعضها البعض ، مثل مفصل القص – الترقوة ، و الأخرم – الترقوة ، والمفاصل بين عظام الرسغ والعقب

4- المفصل المداري Pivot joint :
وهو يسمح بالحركة حول محور واحد فقط . على شكل دوران ، مثل المفصلين القريب والبعيد ، بين الكعبرة والزند ، وكذلك بين فقرة الأطلس ، ونتوء فقرة المحور .

5- المفصل السرجي – اللقمي condyloid saddle joints :
تجري فيه الحركات حول محورين اثنين ، فتسمح بحدوث الثني والمد والابعاد والتقريب ، مثل مفصل الرسغ ، ومفاصل بين السلاميات والمشط .

تشتمل المفاصل المصلية على ما يلي :

(أ‌) غضروف شفاف Hyaline :
يغطي سطوح العظام عند التمفصل ، وهو ناعم ومتين ، بحيث يسمح بسهولة التلامس وتحمل الثقل .

(ب‌) رابطة المحفظة Capsular Ligament:
عبارة عن حزمة من النسيج الليفي ، تحيط بالمفصل وتربط العظام مع بعضها البعض ، بحيث تسمح لها بالحركة وتدعمها

(ج) مكونات دخل المحفظة :
تحتوي المحفظة على بعض المكونات التي تتوضع خارج الغشاء المصلي ، وهي ضرورية للمحافظة على ثبات المفصل

(د) الغشاء المصلي Synovial membrane :
يتكون من خلايا طلائية افرازية ، تفرز سائلاً لزجاً يشبه زلال البيض ، يدعى السائل المصلي . وهو الذي أعطى هذه المفاصل اسمه بالمفاصل المصلية ، وهو يعمل على تزييت وتسهيل حركات المفصل ، ويعمل على تثبيته وتغذيته . ويتواجد أسفل الرابطة المحفظية ، ويغطي جميع أجزاء العظام الداخلية ، في المفصل ، الغير مغطاه بالغضروف الشفاف ، كما يوجد فيه أكياس صغيرة تدعى البورصة تعمل على كعازل ، يحول دون احتكاك العظام فيما بينها ، أو مع الروابط أو الأوتار أو الجلد .

(هـ) المكونات خارج المحفظة :
معظم المفاصل لها روابط خارج المحفظة ، تعمل على تقوية وتثبيت المفصل .

(و) العضلات :
يرتبط على عظام المفصل ، عضلات يؤدي تقلصها إلى حركة المفصل

وظائف الروابط :

تعمل الروابط على تحديد حركة المفاصل ، وتمنع تجاوزها الحد المعين لها ، كما أنها تعمل على حماية عظام المفاصل من أي أذى . أي أن وظيفة الروابط هي المنع والتحديد والحماية .

أهم المفاصل المصلية :

1- مفصل الكتف Shoulder joint :

يتكون من رأس العضد والحفرة الأروحية ( الجوف الحقّاني glenoid cavity ) للوحة الكتف ، ويربط بينهما روابط متينة ، ويحيط به غشاء مصلي يغطي أجزاء العظام غير المغطاه بالغضروف ، ويوجد هذا الغشاء داخل المحفظة المفصلية ، ويوجد على أجزاء المفصل أوتار العضلات ، التي تسمح بإجراء حركات المفصل ، وهي الثني و المد و الابعاد و التقريب و الدوران و الحركات المتعاقبة

2- مفصل الكوع Elbow joint :

وهو من النوع الرزي ، يربط بين النهاية السفلى للعضد ، والنهايات العلوية للكعبرة والزند . ويحتوي على الغضروف ، ورابطة المحفظة ، والغشاء المصلي ، وروابط تسمح بأداء حركتين فقط . هما الثني بفضل العضلة ثنائية الرأس ، والمد بواسطة العضلة ثلاثية الرأس Triceps.

3- مفصل الرسغ Radiocarpal joint :

يربط بين الطرف السفلي للكعبرة ، والجزء الخلفي لعظام المعصم : الزورقي Scaphoid و الهلالي Lunate و المثلثي Triquetral ، ويفصل بينها قرص من الغضروف الليفي الابيض . وهو من نوع Condyloid ويستطيع أن يؤدي جميع الحركات ، من ثني ومد وإبعاد وتقريب .

4- المفصل الرسغي – المشطي Carpo - ****carpal Joints :

ترتبط عظام المعصم فيما بينها ، بواسطة تجويف مفصلي واحد ، ويتحرك الصفان اللذان تشكلهما عظام المعصم ، فوق بعضهما البعض . كما أن عظام المعصم ترتبط بعظام مشط اليد ****carpus ، وترتبط عظام المشط ، بدورها بقواعد الصف الاول من سلاميات الأصابع ، ويدعى هذا الارتباط بـ مفصل برجم Knuckle Joint، ويمكن للاصابع أن تنثني تماماً ، على عظام المشط ، كما يمكن لها أن تمد إلى أكثر من زواية 180 درجة ، وهناك روابط ليفية تدعم هذه المفاصل .

5- المفصل العجزي – الحرقفي Sacroiliac joint :

حيث يرتبط العجز ، بالحرقفة ، بواسطة نوعين من الربط هما المصلي والليفي .

6- المفصل العاني Symphysis Pubis :

حيث ترتبط عظمتا العانة ، بواسطة غضروف شفاف ، وغضروف ليفي ، مما يحد من حركتها .

7- مفصل الورك Hip Joints :

وهو من المفاصل المصلية ، من النوع الكروي – الحقي ، وهو عبارة عن توضع رأس عظم الفخذ في تجويف عظم الحرقفة ، ويربط فيما بينهما محفظة ، تدعمها مجموعة من الروابط هي الرابطة الحرقفية – الفخذية ، والوركية – الفخذية ، والفخذية – العانية ، والدائرية ، ويستطيع هذا المفصل ، القيام بجميع الحركات مثل الثني والمد والابعاد والتقريب .

8- مفصل الركبة Knee Joint :

وهو مفصل رزي . يربط بين عظم الفخذ والظنبوب حيث تتوضع اللقمتان Condyles اللتان في أسفل عظم الفخذ ، في التجويفين الأروحيين للظنبوب Glenoid Cavity of Tibia وأمامهما تقف الرضفة ، يساعد على تثبيت هذه العظام محفظة ، وغشاء مصلي ، يبطن رابطة المحفظة والسطح الداخلي لوتر الرضفة ، ويغطي العظام غير المغطاه بالغضروف ، ويوجد أقراص من الغضروف الليفي الأبيض ، ومجموعة من الطبقات الشحمية والأكياس المصلية Bursae لتمنع الاحتكاك بين سطوح عظام المفصل ، كما يدعم هذا المفصل ثلاثة روابط ، إحداهما أمامية وإثنتان جانبيتان .

9- مفصل العقب Ankle Joint:

وهو من النوع الرزي Hinge ، وهو يربط بين أسفل الظنبوب ، ونتوئه الأسفل ، وأسفل الشظية ، ونتوئه الجانبي ، وعظمة الكرسوع . يحيط بالعظام غضروف ، ويدعم المفصل أربع روابط متينة ، وروابط بينية بين الظنبوب والشظية وحزم ليفية .

10 – مفصل القدم و اصابع القدم :

وهي تربط بين عظام العقب فيما بينها ، وبين عظام العقب وعظام مشط القدم ، وبين هذه والسلاميات ، وبين السلاميات فيما بينها ، وهي تعمل على حفظ توازن الجسم ، ودعم أقواس القدم . *


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع هام جدا يا مرمر ومفيد

من المهم جدااا معرفة الانسان لاعضاءه 

ويعرف ايضا عظمة الخالق

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*

جميل جداااا يا مرمورة

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

والموضوع االرائع الشامل

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

يثبت للاهمية


----------



## marmora jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *يا عيني*​
> 
> *عجبنى تشريح اللسان*​


 

اتفضله يا مارو صدقني مش يغلي عليك
ميرسي لمرورك مارو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع بجد رائع يا مرمورة
> متكامل وفيه كم معلومات تحفة
> ميرسى لك كتير يا قمراية
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 

ربنا يخليكي يا ديدي
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic man قال:


> موضوع هام جدا يا مرمر ومفيد​
> 
> من المهم جدااا معرفة الانسان لاعضاءه ​
> ويعرف ايضا عظمة الخالق​
> ...


 

فعلا عندك حق يا مينا
ميرسي لمرورك يا مينا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *جميل جداااا يا مرمورة*
> 
> *شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة*
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا كليمو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> يثبت للاهمية


 

ميرسي ليك جدا يا كليمو
كفاية تشريفك للموضوع ​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*اضغط على الصورة للتكبير*

عضلات الصدر​*وتدعى أيضاً عضلات التنفس

- العضلات الوربية ( بين الاضلاع ) : مهمتها ربط الأضلاع بعضها ببعض ، وهي تتوضع في طبقتين :*

*
أ‌- خارجية وهي سميكة من الخلف ، ولفافية رقيقة من الامام
ب‌- داخلية لفافية من الخلف وسميكة من الأمام

- رافعة الاضلاع Levatores Costarum الصدرية المعترضة Transversus Thoracic
- المسننة الخلفية السفلى Serratus Postero – Inferior أو العضلة المنشارية الخلفية السفلية musculus serratus posterior inferior
- المسننة الخلفية العليا Serratus Postero – Superior أو العضلة المنشارية الخلفية العلوية musculus serratus posterior superior
- الحجاب الحاجز Diaphragm: غشاء رقيق يغلق الفتحة السفلى من القفص الصدري ، وهي عضلة الشهيق ، فتعمل على رفع الاضلاع وتوسيع القفص الصدري . ( بينما عضلات الزفير تخفض الضلوع وتضيق القفص الصدري )*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

*عضلات البطن *

​



*اضغط على الصورة للتكبير*​*- عضلة البطن المستقيمة musculus rectus abdominis: تهبط على جانبي القص وتصل حتى العانة ، ويقل عرضها من أعلى إلى أسفل
- العضلة المائلة الخارجية External Oblique: تبدأ من الضلع الثامن وتلتقي العضلتان من الجانبين معاً عند عظم العانة ، ويدعى خط التحامهما " الخط الابيض " يوجد وسط البطن
- العضلة المائلة الداخلية Internal Oblique: تقع وسط البطن وهي أسمك من العضلات السابقة الذكر ، وعريضة ، وتبدأ من الرابطة الإربية وتصعد للأعلى لتلتحم بغضروف الأضلاع الأربع الأخيرة
- عضلات البطن الرقيقة Transversus Abdominis: أعمق وأدق عضلة ، تبدأ من الثلث الجانبي للرابطة الاربية والعرف الحرقفي إلى النتوء الأفقي القطني
- العضلة المعلقة للخصية Cremaster: تبدأ من عند العضلة المائلة الداخلية وتهبط خيوطها إلى الصفن مشكّلة غطاء للحبل المنوي

وظائف عضلات البطن :

- تعمل على حمل ودعم محتويات البطن
- أحياناً تعمل كطادرة ( في حالات البول ، البراز ، والولادة )
- تعمل على ثني الجسم
- إذا انقبضت جميعها في نفس الوقت فتؤدي إلى حدوث حركة زفير قوية*


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2010)

*شغل جامد يا مرمر*

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *شغل جامد يا مرمر*​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


 

هههههههههههههه
قال يعني انا بجيب حاجه من عندي
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا باشا علي مرورك الجميل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يناير 2010)

*الجهاز العضلي Muscular System *








اضغط على الصورة للتكبير​
*تقسم العضلات إلى ثلاثة أنواع

أولاً : العضلات الارادية :

وقد سميت هكذا لأنها تخضع في حركاتها لإرادة الإنسان ، كما أنها تدعى العضلات المخططة لأنها تبدو تحت المجهر على شكل خطوط ليفية ، ويطلق عليها بعض العلماء اسم العضلات الهيكلية نظراً لالتحامها بصفة أساسية على الهيكل العظمي للجسم .

ثانياً : العضلات اللاارداية :

أي التي تتحرك بعيداً عن إرادة الإنسان ، ويطلق عليها اسم العضلات الملساء لأنها لا تبدي أية خطوط ليفية تحت المجهر . وتوجد في الاعضاء التجويفية التي تتقلص آلياً مثل المعدة ، الامعاء ، الاوعية الدموية ، رحم المرأة ، و الجهاز البولي .

ثالثاً : عضلة القلب :

وهي ذات خصائص وسطية بين النوعين الاوليين ، إذ هي لا إرداية ولكنها مخططة .

تكون العضلات و تطورها :

تنشأ عضلات الهيكل الجذعية من القسيمة العضلية المتوضعة على طول العمود الفقري . بينما تنشأ عضلات الاطراف من الطبقة الوسطى التي تنشأ منها العظام .
أما العضلات الملساء فتنشأ عن خلايا الوريقة الوسطى الأولية الناشئة يدورها عن القسيمة العضلية . وكذلك عضلة القلب فإنها تنشأ عن خلايا الوريقة الوسطى الاولية التي تدخل في تركيب الأنابيب التي ستشكل القلب .

البنية و التنظيم :

أولاً : العضلات الهيكلية :

يغطي العظام مئات العضلات اللحمية ، تتألف كل عضلة من حزم خلوية تعرف الواحدة منها باسم " الليف العضلي " الذي يتكون من :-

- مادة حية وتسمى ساكروبلازما
- غشء خلوي يحيط بالبروتوبلازم يدعى ساكروليما

يتصل هذا الغشاء من طرفيه الدائريين بنسيج ليفي يدعى " العضل الداخلي " وكل مجموعة الياف عضلية يحيط بها غشاء يدعى " حول العضل " يفصلها عن غيرها من المجموعات العضلية .
ويحيط بالعضلة غشاء آخر يدعى " فوق العضل " ، يعمل هذا الغشاء على تقليل الاحتكاك العضلي أثناء الحركة .
إن مجموعة عضلات تتوضع مع بعضها البعض في حيز واحد وتنفصل عن مجموعة عضلات أخرى بواسطة حاجز عضلي وكل حاجز يلتصق بالعظم وباللفافة العميقة المحيطة بالعضلات .

الوحدة الحركية :

إذا كانت الوحدة البنائية للعضلة هي الليف العضلي ، فإن الوحدة الوظيفية هي الوحدة الحركية التي تتكون من الخلية العصبية و الالياف العصبية التي تغذيها هذه الخلية .
والخلية العصبية ( العصبون ) يكون جسمها في الجهاز العصبي المركزي ويخرج منه محور وسطي طويل يسير مع مئات المحاور العصبية التي تدخل إلى العضلة ، وبعد دخولها العضلة يتفرع المحور إلى تفرعات نهائية قد تصل الألفين حتى يصبح لكل ليف عضلي ليف عصبي يغذيه .

وينتهي الليف العصبي " بـ الصفيحة الحركية " التي تشبه القطب الكهربائي وهي تقوم بنقل التأثيرات العصبية من الليف العصبي إلى ساكروبلازم الليف العضلي فيحدث الرجفان العضلي ، وجميع الألياف العضلية تستجيب للتأثير العصبي كوحدة واحدة . وعندما ينقبض الليف العضلي فإنه ينقص من طوله بمعدل النصف أو الثلثين ، وهذا يؤدي إلى حقيقة أن معدل الحركة يعتمد على طول الالياف العضلية ، وأن القوة الناتجة تعتمد على عدد الوحدات الحركية التي استجابت للتأثير العصبي .

ثانياً : العضلات الملساء :

إن الألياف العضلية الملساء أقصر وأدق من الالياف المخططة ، ولا تلتحم على العظم ، وإنما توجد في جدارن الأعضاء التجويفية كالجهاز الهضمي والبولي والاوعية الدموية ، وهي تتوضع في طبقتين :

- طبقة داخلية دائرية الشكل تعمل على تضييق التجويف
- طبقة خارجية طولية الشكل تعمل على تقصير التجويف وبالتالي اتساعه

ثالثاً : عضلة القلب :

وهي تختلف عن السابقتين بكون أليافها تسير معاً لتشكل شبكة من التفرعات المتتابعة ، ولهذا يمكنها التقلص بصفة جماعية، كما تختلف عضلة القلب عن السابقتين بكون أليافها مخططة ولكنها إرادية .

إن الانقباض في العضلات الملساء بطيء ومنتظم ، بينما هو في العضلات المخططة سريع ومتقطع ، أما عضلة القلب فتنبض بانتظام بمعدل 70 – 80 مرة في الدقيقة .

ارتباط العضلات الهيكلية :

إن جل العضلات الهيكلية ملتحمة بالعظام ، إلا أن هذا الارتباط لا يتم بواسطة الالياف اللحمية نفسها ، وإنما يتم بواسطة نهايات الساركوليما أو بواسطة خيوط متينة ليفية تتحد مع بعضها لتؤلف الوتر أو الصفاق ( اللفافة ) .

وقد اصطلح على تسمية الارتباط القريب ( الجذري ) في الأطراف باسم " المصدر " والارتباط البعيد ( الطرفي ) باسم " المرتكز " ، كما أن البعض يطلق على الإرتباط القريب باسم " النهاية الثابتة " وعلى الارتباط البعيد اسم " النهية المتحركة " .

وظائف العضلات الهيكلية :

تقوم العضلات الهيكلية بوظائف حركية ترتبط أساساً بالمفاصل ، ويمكن تلخيص الحركات التي تؤديها كما يلي :

- الانثناء
- المد
- الابعاد عن الجسم
- التقريب من الجسم
- دوران مركزي
- دوران جانبي

تصنيف العضلات :

تقسم العضلات إلى مجموعتين رئيسيتين هما :

- عضلات الهيكل المحوري وتشمل :
1- عضلات العمود الفقري
2- عضلات الرأس و الرقبة
3- عضلات الصدر
4- عضلات البطن
- عضلات الأطراف وتشمل :
1- عضلات الطرف العلوي
2- عضلات الطرف السفلي

وقد أطلق على العضلات أسماء تتناسب وخصائصها المتنوعة ، فمنها ما سمي حسب شكله ومنها ما سمي حسب حجمه أو موقع أو وظيفته *


----------



## مرمر . مارو (31 يناير 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة* ​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 فبراير 2010)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة* ​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 فبراير 2010)

*تصنيف العظام *

​
*تقسم العظام إلى أربعة أصناف هي : طويلة ، قصيرة ، منبسطة و غير منتظمة .
وتصنف على أنها ثلاثة اصناف هي :

- عظام محورية Axial:
وهي التي تكون جدران التجاويف في الجسم التي تتوضع داخلها اعضاء نبيلة ، فتقوم هذه الجدران بحماية محتواياتها ووقايتها من التأثيرات الخارجية ، وهي :
أ‌- عظام العمود الفقري بما فيها عظام العجز و العصعص
ب‌- عظام الجمجمة وبعض العظام المرتبطة بها
ت‌- الفك الاسفل
ث‌- الاضلاع والقص

- عظام زوائد Appendicular:
وهي تلك العظام التي تشكل هيكل اطراف الجسم فتعمل على ربط وحمل العضلات ، فتساهم بمساعدتها على أداء وظيفتها وهي :
أ‌- عظام الحوض السفلي وهي التي توصل عظم الفخذ بالهيكل المحوري
ب‌- عظام الحوض العلوي ، توصل عظام الساعد بعظام الكتف
ت‌- عظام الطرف العلوي ( العضد ، الكتف ) ، وعظام الطرف السفلي ( عظم الفخذ و الورك )
ث‌- عظام الذراع و عظام الساق
ج‌- عظام اليد و عظام القدم

- عظام سمسمية Sesamoids:
وهي شبيهة ببذور السمسم ، وتوجد في بعض الاوتار الخاصة *


----------



## dodoz (5 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى ليييكى يا مرمورة*
*معلومات جميلة ومفيدة جدا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييكى يا مرمورة*
> 
> *معلومات جميلة ومفيدة جدا*
> 
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2010)

*وظائف العظام *





*تقوم العظام بالعديد من المهام الضرورية لجسم الانسان وأهمها هي :

- تلعب العظام دوراً في الحماية والوقاية وذلك بتكوينها الجدران الصلبة للتجاويف التي تحتوي أعضاء نبيلة مثل الجمجمة 
- تكسب الجسم الصلابة والمتانة
- تشكل مراكز ربط وتثبيت العظام ، فتقوم بوظيفة رافعة في نظام البكرات في المفاصل التي تخلق فيها الحركات من قبل العضلات بينما تقوم المفاصل بتنفيذها
- تشكل عواملاً لصناعة خلايا الدم الاحمر
- تشكل خزانات للمعادن والكلور *


----------



## just member (6 فبراير 2010)

*الله عليكي يا مورا خدمتك فوق الروعة
اسمحيلي اختي العزيزة بأضافة رابط خاص بمدونتي يحكي تشريح جسم الانسان وعلم وظائف الاعضاء
هو تعزيزا لموضوعك المميز
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?u=31300&blogcategoryid=47
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
واتمني ماكون ضيف تقيل عليكي
سلام ونعمة

*​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

*يتألف العمود الفقري من 33 فقرة Vertebra ، منها :-
• 7 فقرات عنقية
• 12 فقرة صدرية
• 5 فقرات قطنية
• 5 فقرات عجزية
• 4 فقرات عصعصية

تتألف الفقرة من الجسم والقوس . ويتوضع بين كل فقرتين قرص (دسك) Disc . ويمتد على طول العمود الفقري رابطتان Ligaments أمامية وخلفية تساعدان على حماية العمود الفقري أثناء الانثناء .

- جسم الفقرة :

عبارة عن كتلة عظمية قصيرة اسطوانية ، يلتصق كل جسم بالذي يليه بواسطة قرص يبلغ سمكه ما بين ثلث أو خمس جسم الفقرة ، ويتكون هذا القرص من الغضروف الليفي ومن كتلة مركزية من نسيج لين ، وتعمل هذه الاقراص على التقليل من الثقل على اجسام الفقرات ، كما أنها تكسب العمود الفقري قابلية الانثناء والحركة .

- قوس الفقرة :

يصدر القوس من الجزء العلوي الخلفي للجسم ، ويتألف من جزئين :
الأول : قصير دائري ويتجه للخلف ويدعى سويقة Pedicle
الثاني : على شكل صفيحة يدعى الصفيحة Lamina

تلتقي الصفيحة مع الصفيحة من الجهة الأخرى فيتشكل من تلقائها ثقب Foramen ، وتتوالى هذه الثقوب فوق بعضها البعض مكونة " القناة الشوكية " التي يمر عبرها النخاع الشوكي .

بينما يوجد أسفل كل سويقة نقرة Notch ، وكل نقرتين في فقرتين فوق بعضهما البعض يكونان حفرة أو ثقباً Hole تمر منه الاعصاب والاوعية الدموية المغذية للنخاع الشوكي .

ويختلف حجم الثقب من نقطة لأخرى ، فيبدي اتساعين ، أحدهما " التوسع العنقي " والثاني " التوسع القطني " حيث تخرج منهما الاعصاب الكبيرة المتجهة للأطراف العلوية والاطراف السفلية .

ومن المعروف أن الجنين يكون داخل الرحم في وضع انثناء تام ، وهذا يؤدي إلى ايجاد تقعرين أوليين للأمام أحدهما قبيل العجز والاخر في العجز نفسه ، ثم يتكون تقعران ثانويان تحدبهما للأمام وهما التقعر العنقي و التقعر القطني .

و الفقرتين الأوليتين لهما خاصيات منفردة توجد التعريف بهما .

- الفقرة الاولى : الفقهة Atlas وهي الفقرة العنقية الاولى وهي تحمل الجمجمة ، وليس لها جسم ، وإنما تتكون من كتلتين عظميتين جانبيتين ترتبطان بواسطة قوس أمامي وقوس خلفي ، وكل كتلة لها سطح علوي مقعد تربض عليه الجمجمة ، والسطح السفلي دائري ومنبسط يتمفصل مع سطح شبيه له من الفقرة الثانية " المحور " وعلى الجانبين يوجد نتوء عظمي ترتبط به الرابطة القوية للأطلس فتقسم الثقب إلى جزئين ، أمامي صغير وخلفي كبير .
- الفقرة الثانية : المحور Axis تمتاز بوجود نتوء عظمي يشبه الضرس غير حاد ، يصدر من جسمها ، وهو في حقيقته جسم الاطلس الذي انفصل عنها وارتبط بجسم الفقرة الثانية " المحور " . ويدخل هذا النتوء في الثقب الأطلسي فيشكل محوراً لها يسمح لها بالحركة المدارية والدائرية حوله . *


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

just member قال:


> *الله عليكي يا مورا خدمتك فوق الروعة*
> 
> *اسمحيلي اختي العزيزة بأضافة رابط خاص بمدونتي يحكي تشريح جسم الانسان وعلم وظائف الاعضاء*
> *هو تعزيزا لموضوعك المميز*
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا جوجو ولاضافتك الاجمل
وضيف تقيل ايه بس ده انت اخ وزي العسل كمان 
نورت الموضوع يا جوجو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

*الغدد تحت اللسانية sublingual gland *








إضغط على الصورة للتكبير 
*طولية الشكل ، اصغر الغدد اللعابية حجماً ، تقع اسفل مخاط قاعدة الفم .

تحتوي على أسناخ مصلية و كثير من الاسناخ المخاطية .

تقع داخل فجوة في عظم الفك السفلي .

وهي تقع بين مجموعة من الاعضاء هي : 

• من الاعلى الغشاء الطلائي لقاعدة الفم حيث يبرز مشكلاً نتوءاً .
• من الاسفل العضلة الفكية اللامية .
• من الامام الغدة تحت اللسانية من الجانب الآخر .
• من الخلف الجزء العميق من الغدة تحت الفكية .

تفرز عصارتها في القنوات تحت اللسانية ، عددها من 8-20قناة ، تفتح داخل الفم ، على قمة النتوء تحت اللساني ، و لكن بعضها قد يفتح في القناة تحت الفكية .

ترتوي الدم من فروع الشريانين اللساني والوجهي ، و الاوردة مرافقة للشرايين وتحمل نفس الاسماء .

تتعصب من ألياف نظيرة الودي حركية – إفرازية متفرعة من العصب القحفي السابع . *


----------



## marmora jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

*الغدد تحت الفكية submandibular gland *

​



إضغط على الصورة للتكبير ​*وهي ذات شكل مثلث ، وزنها يتراوح بين 7-8 غم ، و تقع في المنطقة تحت اللامية ، داخل الفك السفلي من الاسفل .

تشتمل على أسناخ مصلية و مخاطية ، تشكل أفصاصاً صغيرة بمحفظة من نسيج ضام ، و كذلك يحيط بها محفظة ليفية كثيفة ، صادرة من الطبقة المغمدّة للفافة العنقية العميقة .

تتألف من فصين اثنين هما :

• الفص السطحي : يقع في المنطقة المثلثة أسفل جسم الفك السفلي ، و ينفصل عن الغدة النكفية من الخلف بالرابطة الفكية الابرية ( الرباط الفكي الابري ) stylomandibular ligament ، ويقع امام العضلة الابرية اللامية stylohyoid muscle و الرابطة الفكية الإبرية ، و يوجد على جانبيه الحفرة تحت الفكية ، و الطبقة المغمدّة للفافة العنقية العميقة ، و العضلة اللوحية (العضلَة الجلدية للعنق ) Platysma Muscle و الجلد .
• الفص العميق : يمتد للامام بين العضلات الفكية اللامية من الاسفل والجوانب ، و في الوسط العضلات تحت اللسانية ، و اللسانية الابرية .*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 فبراير 2010)

*الرغامي Trachea *

​





 


إضغط على الصور للتكبير ​*الرغامي عبارة عن أنبوب اسطواني الشكل طوله حوالي 12سم ، و عرضه حوالي 2سم ، و تتكون من 16- 20 حلقة غضروفية ، و تبدأ عند مستوى الفقرة الرقبية السادسة امام الغضروف الحلقي (الفتخي) cricoid cartilage ، و الحلقات الغضروفية غير مكتملة من الخلف ، فهي على شكل حذوة الفرس ، فتحتها للخلف حيث تتكون هذه الفتحة من ألياف عضلية ملساء تستطيع ان تضغط بخفة على كتلة الطعام الموجودة في المريء فتعطي الشعور بصعوبة البلع .

سطحها الداخلي مبطن بغشاء مخاطي تنفسي ، و مزود بأهداب متذبذبة ، من الاسفل للأعلى فتعمل على طرح و إخراج الافرازات المخاطية من داخلها .

و عند مستوى الفقرة الصدرية الخامسة تتفرع الى فرعين هما القصبة الهوائية اليمنى و اليسرى .

يحيط بها من الخلف المريء ومن الامام في الرقبة برزخ الغدة الدرقية و في الصدر الغدة الزعترية و الاوعية الدموية .


وظائف الرغامي :

• تتمدد أثناء البلع لتعمل على إعادة الحنجرة الى وضعية الراحة بعد ان تكون قد ارتفعت أثناء البلع .
• البقاء مفتوحة بفضل الغضروف الشفاف حتى لا تنخمص أثناء الشهيق .
• تغير حجم الحلقات الغضروفية حسب الحاجة ، فعند السعال تتسع بمعدل 30% بفعل ضغط الهواء على جدرانها .
• طرح و إخراج الإفرازات المخاطية بفضل الاهداب المتذبذبة .*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 فبراير 2010)

*تركيب الفقرات العظمية *


​
*يتكون العمود الفقري من عظام اسطوانية متداخلة معاً . وهناك حلقة متصلة بظهر كل فقرة عظمية تحتوي على بروزات تسمى النتوءات والتي تبرز للخارج في عدة اتجاهات وتتصل بها الأربطة والعضلات الشوكية .
وبين الفقرات في وسطها قناة يمر من خلالها الحبل الشوكي وجذوره العصبية . 





*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 مارس 2010)

*إضغط على الصور للتكبير* 
*الشعيرات الدموية عبارة عن قنوات دقيقة جدآ ، تشبه الشعر يتراوح قطرها ما بين 0.007 – 0.014 ملم ، ويتراوح طول الشعيرة ما بين 0.5 – 1 ملم ، ويتكون جدراها من طبقة خلوية واحدة ، يبلغ عددها عشرة بلايين شعيرة ، وطولها مجتمعة حوالي 80 ألف كلم . ومساحتها مجتمعة حوالي 500 متر مربع

تعتبر مفتاح الجهاز الدوري الدموي حيث تربط الشرايين الصغيرة بالأوردة الصغيرة ، وتمتاز بالنفاذية التي تسهل انتشار العناصر الغذائية والفضلات والغازات بين الدم داخل الشعيرات وبين السائل المحيط بخلايا الجسم interstitial fluid

وتشكل شبكة واسعة من الانابيب الضيقة جدآ ، حيث يسمح ضيق قطرها للدم بالجريان البطيء لكي يتسنى لها تأدية وظيفتها التبادلية للغازات والعناصر الغذائية .

وظائف الشعيرات الدموية

الشعيرات الدموية تقوم بالوظائف التالية :

- تبادل exchange الغازات gases بين الدم وأنسجة الجسم
- تبادل العناصر الغذائية nutrients وحواصل الإستقلاب بين الدم والجسم
- تصفية وتنقية الدم من المواد السامة والفضلات wastes عبر تجمع شعيرات في الكلية تعرف بـ " الكبة الكلوية "
- خلق مقاومة طرفية أمام جريان الدم
- المساهمة في الحفاظ على العود الوريدي وحصيل القلب والضغط الشرياني

الضغط الدموي داخل الشعيرات :

الضغط الدموية داخل الشعيرات ليس ثابتآ أو متشابهآ ، فهو في الطرف الشرياني حوالي 40 ملم زئبق ، ويقل تدريجيآ كلما إتجهنا نحو الطرف الوريدي فيصبح في وسطها 30 ملم زئبق ، وينخفض عند الطرف الوريدي ليصل إلى 15 ملم زئبق .

ويعتمد الضغط داخل الشعيرات على حالة الشرينات المغذية ، و الأوردة ، فتوسع الشرينات يزيد من ضغط الدم داخل الشعيرات ، وبالمقابل فإن تضيق الاوردة المتصلة بالشعيرات يرفع ضغط الدم داخل الشغيرات .

وهناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على الضغط داخل الشعيرات الدموية :

- عوامل عصبية : فإثارة الاعصاب المضيقة للشعيرات تؤدي إلى رفع الضغط داخلها

- عوامل كيميائية :
أ‌- هرمون مضاد التبول A.D.H. مضيق للشعيرات وبالتالي يرفع الضغط الدموي داخلها
ب‌- حواصل الاستقلاب مثل ثاني اكسيد الكربون أو الهستامين و حامض اللبن توسع الشعيرات فتخفض الضغط الدموي داخلها
ت‌- الادرينالين و نور ادرينالين يضيقان الشعيرات فيرتفع الضغط داخلها
ث‌- الاستيل كولين موسع للشعيرات فينخفض الضغط داخلها

- عوامل آلية :
أ‌- قطر الشرينات : تمدد الشرينات يؤدي إلى تدفق كمية كبيرة من الدم اليها فتتوسع
ب‌- الضغط الوريدي : ازدياد الضغط على الاوردة يمنع خروج الدم من الشعيرات إليها ، فيرتفع الضغط داخل الشعيرات
ت‌- الجاذبية الأرضية : تخفض الضغط داخل الشعيرات أعلى مستوى القلب ، وترفع الضغط داخل الشعيرات أسفل مستوى القلب

- عومل فيزيائية :
أ‌- الدفء يعمل على تمددها وانخفاض الضغط داخلها
ب‌- البرد يعمل على تضيقها ويرتفع الضغط داخلها *


----------



## MATTEW (11 مارس 2010)

*معلومات جباره جدا 

شكرا كتير ليكي 

سلام المسيح معك *


----------



## marmora jesus (12 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *معلومات جباره جدا *
> 
> *شكرا كتير ليكي *
> 
> *سلام المسيح معك *


 


ميرسي لمرورك الجميل ولتشجيعك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 مارس 2010)

*الحالبين عبارة عن امتداد للحوضيين الكلويين و كل منهما يقّسم الى اربعة اقسام :
القسم القطني ، القسم الحرقفي ، القسم الحوضي ، و القسم المثاني .

يتجه الحالب نحو الاسفل بكيفية مائلة و الى الامام ، و عند المصدر يبعد الحالبان عن بعضهما البعض 8سم ، وعند المصب 2سم .

الحالب انبوب طويل ، يبلغ طوله حوالي 25سم ، و قطره 3- 5ملم ، و فيه تضيّقان احدهما علوي عند المضيق و الثاني قرب المثانة .

الموقع و العلاقة التشريحية 

1. الحالب القطني : 
يحّده من الخلف : الاعصاب التناسلية ، مشاشات الفقرات القطنية 3و 4و 5 . 
من الامام جهة اليمين : الجزء الثاني من العفج ، القولون الصاعد ، الاوعية الدموية .
من الامام جهة اليسار : القولون الهابط ، الاوعية المنوية .
من الخارج : القولون .
من الداخل جهة اليمين : الوريد الاجوف السفلي .
من الداخل جهة اليسار : الابهر البطني .

2.الحالب الوركي :
في الجهة اليمنى : يوجد الشريان الحرقفي الايمن .
في الجهة اليسرى : الشريان الحرقفي الاولي الايسر .

3.الحالب الحوضي :
الجزء الجداري يجاور الشريان الخثلي الايمن و الايسر و جلد الحوض .
الجزء الحشوي يقترب من رتج دوغلس .

4.الحالب المثاني :
يدخل الحالب المثانة قبل الحويصلات المنوية ثم يخترق الجدار المثاني و يفتح على تجويف المثانة على بُعد 2سم من الحالب الآخر .

يتلقى الدم من الشرايين المنوية الحرقفية و الخثلية ، و الاوردة ترافق الشرايين و تحمل نفس الاسماء .

يتعصب من الضفيرة العصبية الكلوية و الضفيرة المنوية و الضفيرة الخثلية .

الحالب في حركة دائمة و مستمرة على هيئة لولبية من اجل تسهيل مرور البول الى المثانة .

تركيب الحالب 

يتركب الحالب من ثلاث طبقات :

• الطبقة الخارجية وهي مصلية .
• الطبقة الوسطى وهي عضلية تحتوي على ثلاثة انواع من الالياف : طولية ، دائرية ، و شبكية .
• الطبقة الداخلية وهي مخاطية . *


----------



## marmora jesus (23 مارس 2010)

*البلعوم ، بلعوم Pharynx *

​



إضغط على الصورة ​*البلعوم عبارة عن انبوب عضلي ، طوله حوالي 12سم ، يتجه للاسفل ، تتصل به سبع فتحات هي : فتحة الفم ، فتحتا الانف الخلفيتان ، فتحتا استاكيوس ، و فتحة الحنجرة .

البلعوم ممر مشترك للهواء و الغذاء .

البلعوم يقع اسفل القحف و خلف فتحتي المنخارين ، و يلامس من الخلف قبل الفقرية التي تعمل كأساس ينزلق عليه البلعوم و المرئ اثناء عمليتي البلع و تحريك الرقبة .

جدار البلعوم رقيق يتكون من الياف دائرية و الياف طولياً و ثلاث عضلات عاصرة ، تسمح له بالقيام بوظيفة البلع ، حيث تعمل الالياف العضلية الدائرية ، حيث تفتح عضلة البلعوم امام اللقمة ثم تنقبض فوقها فتدفعها لتهبط للامام باتجاه المريء .

يتكون جدار البلعوم من نوعين من النسيج حسب الوظيفة ، فالجزء البلعومي – الانفي – يتكون من نسيج مخاطي ( طلائي ) عمادي مهدب كما في المسالك التنفسية ، اما بقية اجزاءه فمبطنة بغشاء حرشفي مطبق كما في القناة الهضمية .

يتكون البلعوم طوليا من ثلاث اجزاء هي : 

• الجزء البلعومي – الأنفي : وهو عبارة عن لفافة قاعدية متينة تفتح من الامام للتنفس ، اما من الخلف فتبقى متيبسة بالرابطة البلعومية الوسطى ، مما يبقى ممر التنفس حراً . وفي هذا الجزء تفتح قناتا اوستاكيوس على الجدار الجانبي فوق الحنك الرخو .
• الجزء البلعومي - الفمي : من الخلف يتكون من الثلاث عضلات العاصرة ، و يغلق بعد بلع لقمة الطعام ، اما خارج البلع فيبقى مفتوحاً من اجل التنفس و من الامام يغلق بالثلث الخلفي للسان و يفصله عن الفم الغندبتان الامامي ( عمود الحلق الامامي ) و يفصله عن الحنجرة لسان المزمار .
• الجزء البلعومي – الحنجري : يتكون جداره الخلفي من زوائد العاصرات الثلاث المتدلية حتى مستوى الحبال الصوتية . وعلى كل جانب من لسان المزمار يمتد غشاء مخاطي حتى الجدار الجانبي للبلعوم ، و هذا الغشاء هو ما يعرف بطية البلعوم – اللسان المزماري ، و تفصل بين الفتحة البلعومية – الفمية ، و الفتحة البلعومية – الحنجرية . و من الاسفل يتفر ع الى فرعين ، احدهما هضمي و هو المريء والثاني تنفسي وهو الحنجرة .

يعرف السطح السفلي للجزء البلعومي – الانفي بـ الحنك الرخو SOFT PALATE ، و يتكون من صفاق ( غشاء ) يعمل بواسطة مجموعة عضلات ، تحدث تغييراً في شكله و موقعه ، و يمتاز بوجود عدد كبير من الغدد المخاطية و المصلية ، و العضلات المحركة هي: 
- العضلة مادة الحنك 
- العضلة رافعة الحنك 

و يغطي الحنك الرخو بغشاء حرشفي مطبق على سطحه الفمي و الجزء الخلفي لسطحه الانفي ، و يشتمل مخاطه الفمّي على بعض براعم الذوق ، بينما مخاطه الأنفي مغطى بغشاء تنفسي يشتمل على غدد صغيرة مخاطية ، و نسيج طلائي عمادي مهدب .

و يقوم الحنك الرخو بوظيفة صمّام ، حيث انه يغلق الجزء الفمي من البلعوم عن الفم اثناء المضغ حتى لا يعاق التنفس ، و يفصل الجزء الفمي عن الجزء الأنفي من البلعوم اثناء البلع حتى لا تمر بعض جزيئات الطعام الى الأنف . كما انه يلعب دوراً في تغيير نوعية الصوت اثناء الكلام ، و لا يستطيع الانسان الكلام لولا اتصال البلعوم بالفم ، إذ من غير الممكن إخراج الكلام من الانف .

يتلقى البلعوم شرايينه من الشريان السباتي الوحشي ومن الشريان الفكي العلوي . 
يتعصب البلعوم بألياف عصبية من الجهاز العصبي الودي الكبير و من العصب اللساني – البلعومي ، ومن العصب الرئوي – المعدي ، و من الحبل الشوكي .*


----------



## marmora jesus (31 مارس 2010)

*اللهاة ، لهاة الحلق Uvula *











 






 
*اللهاة عبارة عن بروز عضلي يتكون من نسيج طلائي غدّي ، مخروطي الشكل ، يتدلى من الحنك الرخو soft palate ، يبلغ طولها 15 – 35 ملم . وتقع قرب خلف الحنجرة
وهي معلقة في قمة الجزء الخلفي للفم .

أصل كلمة Uvula مشتقة من الكلمة اليونانية " uva" وتعني العنب ، لأن شكل لهاة الحلق تشبه العنب

في حالة الالتهاب المتكرر للوزتين تتعرض اللهاه للاصابة بالالتهاب ، واذا تحول الالتهاب الى الحالة المزمنة يصبح انتفاخ اللهاة مزمناً قد يحتاج الى عملية استئصال جزئي
و في حالة الاصابة بـ الحلق الدفتيري فيمكن ان تغطى بغشاء كاذب . 

معظم المراجع الطبية تهمل اللهاة ، و لكنها لا تخلو من الفائدة ، فهي :-

- تساهم في عملية الذوق
- كذلك في إثارة الاقياء ، و هذا يفيد في حالة الرغبة في إفراغ المعدة في حالات التسمم
- لها دور في خلق اصوات الإنسان
- تلعب دورآ مهمآ في إخراج الحروف الساكنة خاصة في اللغات العربية ، الألمانية والفرنسية

اللهاة الطويلة المتدلية قد تسبب مشاكل في النوم كالشخير (عندما تهتز) وانقطاع النفس ، الامر الذي قد يدعوا إلى إستصال جزئي أو كلي للهاة

إن ولادة طفل بـ اللهاة المشقوقة أمر نادر الحدوث وقد يترافق أيضآ مع الحنك المشقوق *


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة
هتابع الموضوع معاكي باذن ربنا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات الجميلة*
> *هتابع الموضوع معاكي باذن ربنا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا ماجد ولمتابعتك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمجهود
يفك


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2010)

*نقي العظم " النخاع العظمي " 
Bone marrow *





















*تعريف النخاع العظمي :

هو الجزء الداخلي من العظم الاسفنجي الشكل و القناه اللبيه في العظام الطويلة و يتكون من Stroma سدى و خلايا Cells ، و وظيفته الرئيسية تكوين خلايا الدم و طرحها داخل الاوعية الدموية .

مكونات نقي العظام :

كما ذكرنا في التعريف يتكون النخاع العظمي من :

1. السدى ( التي تتكون من نسيج ضام شبكي الشكل اي من الياف شبكية و خلايا شبكية ) . داخل السدى تتصل الشرايين و الاورده بجيوب كثيرة و كبيرة و رقيقة الجدران تحتوي في جدرانها على خلايا شبكية مبطنة مستقرة ذات حدود غير واضحة و لكنها عند الحاجة تنفصل و تستدير في شكلها لتصبح خلايا بلعمية كبيرة حرة تنتقل في الدم . وترجع اهمية الاوعية الدموية في السدى ( اي الاوعية الدموية النخاعية ) الى انها تقوم بتكوين خلايا الدم و تنظم عملية دخول الخلايا الى الدم حسب حاجة الجسم اذ تقوم بمقام مصفاة لهذه الخلايا .
2. خلايا ... وهي :
• الخلايا الشحمية Adipose cells 
• خلايا الدم البالغة ، اي الحمراء و البيضاء و اللمفية .
• ارومات خلايا الدم ، وهي الخلية المشتركة التي تتولد منها كريات الدم الحمراء و البيضاء و الصفائح .
• خلايا تمثل الاطوار المتتالية لنشوء كريات الدم الحمراء و البيضاء و الصفائح .
• خلايا مصورية Plasma cells .
• بؤر من النسيج اللمفاوي .

تواجد النخاع العظمي :

• في الجنين و الاطفال و الكبار حتى سن 21 ، يوجد النخاع العظمي في جميع التجاويف العظمية .
• في الكبار اي بعد سن 21 سنة فإنه يتمثل في :
1. تجاويف العظام المنبسطة و السطحية وهي الترقوة و القص و الجمجمة و العمود الفقري و الاضلاع ، و الكتف و الحوض .
2. اطراف العظام المستديرة الكبرى كعظام الفخد و الساق و العضد .

تكون و تطور نخاع العظم :

- يتكون النخاع العظمي في نهاية الشهر الثاني الجنيني و لكن اهميته تبدأ من الشهر الخامس و يصل مداه عند الولاده والتي تستمر طوال الحياة في انتاج خلايا الدم .
- خلال السنوات السبع الاولى من حياة الانسان يوجد النخاع العظمي الاحمر ( لكثرة احتوائه على الخلايا المولده للكريات الحمر بمراحل تكونها المختلفة ) في جميع التجاويف العظمية ، بعدها يبدأ بالانحسار من عظام الاطراف مبتدأ بأصابع اليدين و القدمين ومتقدماً تدريجياً باتجاه الجذع تاركاً مكانه نخاعاً اصفر دهنياً ، يستمر هذا التغير حتى سن الحادية و العشرين .
- اما النخاع في الاضلاع ، القص ، الجمجمة ، الترقوة و اجسام الفقرات و عظام الحوض فيبقى احمراً طوال الحياة .
- كلا النوعين من النسيج النخاعي ( الاحمر و الاصفر ) قادر على التحول الى النوع الاخر ولهذا عند اضطرار الجسم الى تكوين دم بسرعة تلبية لحالات فقد الدم الطارئة فإن النخاع الاصفر يتحول الى نخاع احمر نشط .

حجم النخاع العظمي و وزنه :

- يبلغ حجم النخاع العظمي من 3.5-6% من حجم الانسان .
- و يبلغ وزنه من 1600-3700غم في الشخص البالغ .

وظائف النخاع العظمي :

1. تكوين الخلايا الدموية المختلفة الحمراء و البيضاء و الصفائح .
2. تنظيم مرور خلايا الدم المختلفة و المحافظة على نسبتها في الدم اذ لا تطرح في الدم الا عند الحاجة و نقصانها .
3. مسؤول عن تكوين اجسام مناعية ضمن بقية مراكز المناعة و اهمها الطحال Spleen و الجهاز اللمفاوي . 
4. تحطيم خلايا الدم المتقدمة في السن .
5. قيامه بتشكيل العظام عن طريق هدم الفراغات العظمية غير الضرورية و تكوين عظام جديدة مواكبة للنمو الجسمي و حاجاته .
6. يعتبر مخزناً للحديد الهام في تكوين Hb .
7. يحتوي على خلايا ملتهمة ( بالعه ) .*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مايو 2010)

*الجهاز العصبي الذاتي *






​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*سمي هذا الجهاز بالذاتي لأن الأعضاء التي يعصبّها تبدي تقلصات ذاتية عند وضعها في وسط مناسب من التروية والتهوية بعد فصلها كليآ عن الجسم ، ولأن العقد الخاصة به توجد خارج الجهاز العصبي .*

*وهو يتكون من اعصاب مركزية و اعصاب طرفية ، ويعمل على تعصيب الاعضاء اللاارادية في الجسم مثل القلب ، العضلات الملساء ( مثل أعضاء القناة الهضمية ، الجهاز البولي ، والتناسلي ...إلخ ) والغدد ، فهو مسؤول عن تنظيم وتوازن وثبات الوسط الداخلي للجسم .*

*وتختلف أعصاب الجهاز العصبي الذاتي فيما بينها تشريحيآ ووظيفيآ ، وفي قابلية التنبيه والإثارة بالمنبهات المختلفة ، وبناء على إختلاف الوظائف أو أماكن التواجد ، يقسم الجهاز العصبي الذاتي إلى قسمين هما :*

*- العصب الودي*
*- العصب نظير الودي*

*الجهاز الودي :*

*وهو يتكون من الاعصاب الشوكية التي تصدر من الفقرات او القطعات الصدرية و القطنية التي تتشابه في الوظيفة ، و يتكون من اعصاب ودية واردة ، و اعصاب ودية صادرة .*

*فالالياف الواردة تصدر من الاحشاء و تمر عبر العقد الودية دون ان تعمل تشابكاً ، ثم تدخل في العصب الشوكي و تصل الى العقد الموجودة في الجذر الخلفي من النخاع الشوكي ، ثم الى القرن الخلفي من المادة الرمادية ، و هناك يتمفصل ( يتشابك ) مع عصبون بيني ( موصل ) ، و بذلك يكون قد كوّن الجزء الاول من دائرة المنعكس المحلّي .*
*ولكن بعض الاعصاب تتابع سيرها الى المراكز الذاتية العليا في الدماغ .*

*اما الاعصاب الصادرة فتوجد خلاياها الموصلة في القرن الجانبي للمادة الرمادية للنخاع الشوكي في المنطقة ما بين الفقرة الصدرية الاولى الى الفقرة القطنية الثانية .*
*العصبونات النخاعينية تخرج من الجذر الامامي ثم تمر فروع بيضاء منها الى العقد الموجودة مباشرة على جانب الفقرات و تدعى هذه الالياف بـ الالياف قبل العقدية وهي قصيرة ، ومن هناك تتابع سيرها مع الاعصاب الشوكية الامامية لتعصّب العضلات الحشوية الملساء مثل الاوعية الدموية و الغدد العرقية و اعضاء الجهاز البولي و التناسلي ، وهذه تسمى الياف عصبية بعد عقدية وهي طويلة .*
*الناقل الكيماوي في التشابك هو نورادرينالين .*

*الجهاز نظير الودي :*

*يتكون من الاعصاب القحفية ، و الاعصاب الشوكية العجزية في الفقرات الثانية و الثالثة و الرابعة . و يتكون هو الآخر من أعصاب واردة و أعصاب صادرة .*

*الالياف الواردة النخاعينية تأتي من الاحشاء الى الخلايا العصبية الموجودة إما في العقد الحسية في الاعصاب القحفية ، او في عقد الجذر الخلفي للنخاع الشوكي . ثم يدخل العصبون الاوسط الى الجهاز العصبي المركزي ، و يصبح جزءاً من دائرة المنعكس المحلي ، او انه يسير الى المراكز الذاتية العليا في الدماغ .*

*اما الالياف الصادرة فتوجد خلاياها في نوى الاعصاب القحفية الثالث و السابع و التاسع و العاشر ، وفي المادة الرمادية للأعصاب الشوكية العجزية الثاني و الثالث و الرابع . وهي غير كافية لعمل قرن في المادة الرمادية شبيه بالقرن في اعصاب الجهاز الودي .*

*تخرج العصبونات النخاعينية من النخاع الشوكي عبر جذور الاعصاب الشوكية الامامية لتصل الى العقد الموجودة بعيداً عن الحبل الشوكي ، في جدار العضو المعصّب ، ولهذا فإن هذه العصبونات الاولية قبل العقدية طويلة بعكس العصبونات الودية القصيرة ، و تتشابك مع الخلايا المنبهه بعد العقدية القصيرة جداً .*
*الناقل الكيماوي في تشابك الاعصاب نظيرة الودية هو الاسيتيبولين .*

*ما تجدر الاشارة اليه ان عمل الجهازين الودي و نظير الودي متعاكساً ، فيقلل أحدهما من تأثيرات الآخر ، وعادة دور الجهاز الودي محرّض او منبّه او مثير ، بينما دور الجهاز نظير الودي سلبي او مثبّط .*
*الجهاز الودي يزيد من قوة عضلة القلب او يزيد من عدد دقات القلب ، و يسبب تضيق الاوعية الدموية الطرفية ، و يوسع القصبات الهوائية او البؤبؤ و يرفع الضغط الدموي ، و لكنه يخفف من الحركة اللولبية للأمعاء ، و يضيّق العاصرة المثانية و الشرجية .*

*اما الجهاز نظير الودي فوظيفته هي استعادة الطاقة ، فهو يقلل من عدد دقات القلب و يزيد من الحركة اللولبية للأمعاء ومن نشاط الغدد ، و يفتح العاصرة المثانية ، و يضيّق القصبات الهوائية و البؤبؤ .*

*التشابك ( التمفصل ) :*

*يمكن تعريف التشابك على انه اتصال بين عصبونين ، اتصالاً غير عضوي ، و إنما اتصال كيميائي وظيفي ، ويتم عبر فجوة التشابك ، ونقل التنبيهات العصبية فيها بواسطة مواد كيميائية تدعى النواقل تفرز من نهاية العصبون الوارد في فجوة التشابك ، وبناء على نوع هذه النواقل ، يقسم الجهاز الذاتي إلى قسمين :- كوليني ، و ادريناليني*

*الجهاز العصبي الذاتي الكوليني :*

*وهو الجهاز الذي يتم نقل السيالة العصبية فيه عبر فجوة التشابك بواسطة مادة الاسيتيل كولين ، ويفرز هذا الناقل في :-*
*- جميع النهايات العصبية قبل العقدية الودية ونظيرة الودية*
*- النهايات العصبية بعد العقدية نظيرة الودية*
*- النهايات العصبية بعد العقدية في الغدد العرقية*

*الجهاز العصبي الذاتي الادريناليني :*

*ويشمل جميع النهايات العصبية بعد العقدية الودية .*
*يطلق على الجهاز الكوليني جهاز البناء العصبي فيزيد من هضم وامتصاص الغذاء ، ومن فاعلية الامعاء والافرازات الهضمية .*
*بينما يطلق على الجهاز الادريناليني جهاز الهدم العصبي وهو يعمل وقت الطواريء ، ليحمي الجسم ، فيعمل على تسارع القلب ، وارتفاع ضغط الدم وزيادة التروية الدموية للعضلات . *







*الكلمة**المعنى**الجهاز العصبي الذاتي**Autonomic Nervous System**الجهاز العصبي الودي ( السمبثاوي )**Sympathetic System**الجهاز العصبي نظير الودي ( الباراسمبثاوي )**Parasympathetic System**اعصاب واردة**Afferents**اعصاب صادرة**Efferents**العقد**Ganglia**قبل العقدية**Pre-Ganglionic**الاستيل كولين**Acetyl Choline**التشابك ( التمفصل )**Synapsis**فجوة التشابك**Synapsis Gap**الجهاز الكوليني**Anabolic**الجهاز الادريناليني**Catabolic*​


----------



## حبة خردل (27 مايو 2010)

موضوع روووووووووووووووووعة

كنت محتاجة فعلاً موضوع شامل زي كدة 

ومستنية باقي اجزاء الجسم 


احلي تقييم لاحلي قمر

،،مـــــــــــــــــتابعـــــة،،​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> موضوع روووووووووووووووووعة​
> 
> كنت محتاجة فعلاً موضوع شامل زي كدة​
> ومستنية باقي اجزاء الجسم​
> ...




ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر وميرسي كمان علي التقييم
بصي ده لينك الموضوع الشامل ادخلي وظبطي نفسك
لان في حاجات مش هقدر انزلها
ادخلي علشان تقدري تستفيدي اكتر
http://www.6abib.com/anatomy/
انا تحت امرك يا قمر في اي وقت
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2010)

*الغدة النخامية Pituitary Gland *

​






























​*عبارة عن غدة صغيرة الحجم ، بحجم حبة الحمص ، يبلغ قطرها سنتمتر واحد ، ووزنها نصف غرام ، وتوجد في حفرة خاصة في اسفل قاعدة الدماغ ، تدعى السرج التركي Sella Turcica لأن شكلها يشبه سرج الفرس التركي

وهي تتكون من فصين اثنين يختلفان عن بعضهما البعض من حيث التركيب والوظيفة ، وتتصل مع تحت المهاد Hypothalamus بواسطة سويّة نخامية Pituitary Stalk ، ويرتبط الفصان مع بعضهما البعض بواسطة الفص الاوسط المعروف بـ البرزخ Isthmus ، وهو عبارة عن امتداد ضيق يشبه الفص الامامي نشأة وتركيبآ ووظيفة .

وعليه تقسم الغدة النخامية إلى :

1- الفص الامامي الغدي Anterior Pituitary
2- الفص الخلفي العصبي Posterior Pituitary
3- البرزخ

التركيب المجهري لاجزاء الغدة النخامية

1- الفص الخلفي ، العصبي

وهو عبارة عن هرمون مخزن لبعض الهرمونات التي يفرزها تحت المهاد ، فهو لا يفرز ذاتيآ هرمونات ، وإنما يختزن هرمونات تحت المهاد ثم يفرزها عند الحاجة .

ويتركب بشكل اساسي من الياف عصبية غير نخاعينية تتوضع اجسامها في نواة تحت المهاد ، وينتشر بين هذه الالياف العصبية خلايا نخامية لا تعرف وظيفتها بدقة

ويفرز هذا الفص هرمونين هما :

أ‌- الهرمون المضاد للتبول A.D.H ويطلق عليه أيضآ اسم الفازوبريسين Vasopressine : ويزيد هذا الهرمون من نفاذية الانابيب الكلوية للماء ، فيرتشح من داخل الانابيب إلى السائل الخلالي المرتفع التوتر ، مما يعمل على ارتفاع تركيز البول داخل الأنابيب وانخفاض كميته وبالتالي يقل ادرار البول
ب‌- هرمون الاوكسي توسين Oxytocin وله تأثيران هما :
ب أ- افراز الحليب من الثدي للخارج ، ولكن ليس له تأثير في تكوينه
ب 2- تنبيه العضلات الملساء وخاصة الرحم فيثير تقلصاتها ، فيفيد في الاسراغ بعملية الولادة

2- الفص الامامي ، الغدي

يتألف بشكل اساسي من خلايا ، وهو قليل الالياف ، والخلايا ثلاثة انواع :

- خلايا كارهة للون Chromophobes ، وهي ذات هيولي شاحبة غير محببة
- خلايا محبة للون حامضية Chromphils Eosinophils
- خلايا محبة للون قاعدية Chromphils Basophils

الخلايا المحبة للون نوعان وهما :

- الفا ، وتفرز خلايا ألفا هرمونين هما :
هرمون النمو G.H ، و هرمون الحليب Prolactin 

- بيتا ، وتفرز خلايا بيتا مجموعة من الهرمونات وهي :
الهرمون الحاث للجراب F.S.H
الهرمون الحاث للدرقية T.S.H
الهرمون الملوتن L.H
الهرمون الحاث للميلانين ، الملون للجلد M.S.H
الهرمون الحاث لقشرة الكظر A.C.T.H

3- الفص الاوسط ( البرزخ )

يشتمل على حويصلات غروية تشبه تلك الموجودة في الغدة الدرقية ، لاتعرف وظيفته بدقة

الموقع والعلاقات التشريحية :

تقع الغدة النخامية في حفرة السرج التركي في قاعدة القحف ، ولتحديد مكانها فهو ملتقى الخط الافقي من الأمام للخلف يبدآ من قاعدة الأنف ويسير بإتجاه الخلف ، والخط العمودي الهابط من منتصف قمة الرأس

يفصل النخامية عن الجيب الكهفي من جميع الجوانب غشاء الام الجافية Duramatter واسفل السرج التركي توجد العظمة الوتدية Spheniod التي تشتمل على الجيب الهوائي . ومن الناحية النظرية تحاط الغدة النخامية بالغشاء العنكبوتي ، ولكن عمليآ يندمج هذا الغشاء مع غشاء الام الحنون Pia Matter على سطح النخامية وحول سويقتها في وضعية مقابلة للام الجافية دون أن يتحدا معها .

ومن الأعلى توجد نقطة التصالب البصري Optic Chiasma ، ولهذا فإنه في حالة تورم الغدة النخاميه تحدث ضغطآ على الاعصاب الابصرية فيؤدي ذلك إلى العمى الذي يزول بزوال الورم *


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2010)

*المرارة و القنوات الصفراوية *

​





​*المرارة Gallbladder

هي عبارة عن كيس ليفي – عضلي متطاولة، تحتوي على الياف عضلية ملساء، وجدارها يتكون من نسيج طلائي فجوي مبطن بنسيج طلائي عمادي، وفيها طيات تكسبها شكل قرص العسل المثقب، ولكنها تلتف بطريقة حلزونية أكثر تعقيداً في العنق.

وهي لا تحتوي على غدد، ولهذا ففي حالة المرض فإن النسيج الطلائي العمادي هو الذي يفرز المخاط، وتصبح خلاياها كأسية الشكل كما في بقية أجزاء القناة الهضمية.

وتقسم المرارة الى :

1. القاع "Fundus" :

وهو دائري الشكل، واوسع جزء فيها، يقع خلف الطرف الأمامي الحاد للكبد، ويلامس البيريتوان الجداري عند مستوى غضروف الضلع التاسع، وعند بداية القولون المستعرض.

2. الجسم:

وهو أضيق من القاع، ومتطاول، ويلامس الجزء الاول من العفج (الاثني عشر).

3. العنق:

وهي أضيق جزء في المرارة، ومنها تخرج القناة الصفراوية – المرارية التي تتحد مع القناة الكبدية لتكونا معاً القناة الصفراوية العامة.
وتقع القناة الصفراوية المرارية "Cystic Duct" أمام الفرع الرئيسي الايمن للشريان الكبدي.

ترتوي المرارة من أحد فروع الشريان الكبدي الذي يمر خلف قناة المرارة ويتفرع الى فروع كثيرة على سطح المرارة، ويعود الدم المختزل عبر الوريد المراري الذي يصب في الوريد البابي. وتتعصب بالعصب الودي والعصب الحائر.

ووظيفة المرارة هي خزن الفائض من عصارة السائل الصفراوي الذي يفرزه الكبد خارج أوقات وجبات الطعام، وإفرازها عند اللزوم أثناء تناول وجبات الطعام وخاصة المواد الدهنية، وهذا يعني أنه يمكن الاستغناء عن المرارة.

القنوات الصفراوية Bile Ducts 

1. القنوات الصفراوية الكبدية :

توجد قنوات صغيرة جداً داخل الأفصاص، تتجمع مع بعضها فتعطي قنوات أكبر، تتصل بالقنوات البابية، ثم تتكون قناتان كبديتان يمنى ويسرى، تتحدان بينهما لتكونا القناة الصفراوية الكبدية العامة.

2. القناة الصفراوية المرارية ( حويصلة المرارة ):

تصدر من عنق المرارة، وتلتقي بالقناة الكبدية العامة عند مدخل الكبد فتكونا القناة الصفراوية العامة.

3. القناة الصفراوية العامة:

طولها 3 بوصات، تبدأ من الحافة الحرة للثرب المعدي الكبدي وتمتد حتى خلف رأس البنكرياس، وتتوضع داخل ثلم أو اخدود عميق على سطح البنكرياس الخلفي.
تتحد هذه القناة مع قناة البنكرياس الرئيسية ( قناة فيرسونغ )
في أمبولة فاتر " Ampulla Of Vater " التي تفتح على الجدار الأوسط الخلفي للجزء الثاني من العفج على بعد 10سم من البواب، ويحيط بفتحة القناتين صمام أودي Sphincter Oddi ، ويوجد قناة صمام خاص بها بحيث أنه يمكن أن تفتح كل منهما منفردة ومستقلة عن الأخرى. *


----------

